# Clockwork, Steam & Sorcery



## loxmyth (Jan 21, 2003)

Clockwork, Steam & Sorcery
_being a tale of intrigue and adventure in the streets of Arcosia._

*The players:*

Argent ~ Forge Ironsong
arwel ~ Elias Kaerlennon
Chauzu ~ Phowett Tilverton
Jemal ~ James Asmuson
Krug ~ Linda Duxton
Sixchan ~ Larina Vilardy
Uriel_fire_of_heaven ~ Froud Galvinium

Rogues Gallery can be found here.
OOC Discussion can be found here.
-----

The sun now rests in the western horizon and the shadows grow long, signalling the end of another day.  And now you can relax, because the first day back at classes always seems to be rather chaotic and unbearably long, what with Headmaster Fodstockart's long-winded address, and the customary introductions you must make with your teachers.  In your first year, the headmaster's speech seemed fresh and you all took it to heart.  Now, many of you sleep through it.  But you attend all the first day lectures, because this is your last year as an undergraduate.   You had to submit your thesis synopsis, and consult with your advisor, discuss your initial research and revise your work.  A long day, with many more to come.

The Hatted Badger earns your patronage not only because it is the pub closest to the University, but the burly proprietor, old Hob provides a variety of food and entertainments, including darts and entertainers.  He's also a kindly old man who always has a moment to shoot the breeze with the lot of you.

The Badger's west wall contains a large pair of oaken doors that are currently opened to let in the unseasonably warm breeze and the last of the dying light in. The walls of the common room are plastered with all sorts of posters that the people from the Arcosian Tidings post all over the city every week.  The most prominent of the headlines speak of the rash of murders that have gripped the city in terror for over a week now, and Longstock no closer to hanging anybody.  A bar sits against the far wall, various liqours displayed behind it, and a behind it leads to the kitchen.  Before it there is a long wooden bench for customers.  Scattered throughout the room are a number of tables (constructed from pine, for those of you who catch the odour) surrounded by chairs.  

Today, the pub is light on patrons.  There are the seven of you, and you recognize each other as students of the school whether you are close or not.  A struggling young poet stands on the raised stage directly across from the bar reciting his work, and a few regulars sit on the bench before the bar, each nursing a stein of ale.

Hob himself stands by the door, sweeping out the pub.  Finishing he pauses, wiping sweat from his brow with a hankerchief.  "Bless me!  Quite a scorcher today was," he comments, to nobody in particular.

-----

OOC: Please RP among yourselves for a bit so I've heard from all the players.  Please also describe yourself so that everyone can get an idea of your physical appearance.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Forge Ironsong Is sitting drinking his ale and wondering how his father could have sent him back to this place. Forge is constantly reminded that he is the only one of his friends with any dedication to learning. Even his best friend Froud seems lacking in that departnent. His New advisor is the worst to be sure. The dottering old fool seems almost to not notice the young Dwarf. The Poet is starting to get on Forge's nerves and He calls out "Hey kid. Know any Dwarven drinking songs?" Hoping to rattle the poor sucker and ease his own discomfort. Forge then turns to Froud and says "What's on your mind?" He takes a long slow draw from his mug and then signals the bargirl for another round for them both. Forge then does something other dwarves would never be caught doing in public. He gets out a mirror and checks to see if his beard is looking good.


----------



## arwel (Jan 21, 2003)

*Elias Kaerlennon*

Cutting quite a dashing figure dressed in the latest fashion Elias stands in the doorway for a moment and quickly looks around the room looking slightly distressed. Once he has finished a relieved smile plays across his face and he turns to Hob. "How are you my good man, have you seen my lot in this evening?" Not waiting for an answer he continues "I suppose they'll be in later." Ordering a stein of ale at the bar he proceeds to sit down at the table next to Forge. "Excellent, some entertainment." He shouts at the poor poet "How about a song?" Again he scans the Badger, now looking for any familiar faces before he turns round to Forge and moves his chair over. "Ironsong isn't it? Elias Kaerlennon. I think we shared some classes in the first year before I transferred over to alchemy." He pauses for a second and continues "Ah, Froud's with you, I didn't see him down there," he says jovially hoping that he's got the gnome's name right before raising his stein to his lips and taking a long drink from it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Froud looked up from the pile of springs and tiny gears upon the Tabel, noticing the Dwarf's grooming. Snickering to himself, Froud went back to his work, oiling here,sanding a tiny rough edge there. When he was done, he wound the Key...and nothing happened.
The Little Clockwork Griffon didn't move an inch, much less the full step it should have. It did open it's mouth in a 'Roar' however, but the whistle failed to sound.
'Now what could be the problem here...' Froud looked back up, to find Forge staring at him and smiling. WHat was the Dwarf thinking? Oh yes, their ever present 'Nobody is as dedicated to Learning than Forge Ironsong rubbish'. Froud smiled back, through a smoke stained mustache and singed eyebrows. He was dedicated to _application_ not just study and  hypothesis. Reasearch and application, that was the key, try and try again.
Putting the Griffin carefully back into his satchel, Froud sniffed the air, smelling tobbacco, the cheap perfume of the barmaid, Forge's own Cologne, why did he insist on wearing that when they went out...it made him smelled like a Badger
during Spring. Froud chuckled at the thought of Forge running about chasing girl badgers in the Meadow. Answering te Dwarf's question'Oh, I was just thinking about A Girl...' That wasn't true exactly, but if he were to say that he was thinking about the most beautiful Steamnaught he had ever seen, respeldant in the sun, it's bronze plating gleaming, it's stacks pumping their steam as it moved about it's duty,patrolling the Northern Marches,Balista at the ready on it's arm and it's huge Axe-blade poised to slice a Dragon in two...well, Forge would think him daft . Oh wait, Forge already thought him daft, he was a Gnome after all. Still, Forge was his best friend, and (other than his family joking and poking fun incessantly when he told them), the Dwarf had always brought nothing but enjoyment and fun into his life. Signaling for another Pint and some Pie, Froud wiped his hands on a rag and looked about the Tavern.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

"Hello Elias. Have a seat. I was just striking up a conversation with Froud. I'll bet he forgot to gauge the springs in the arse section and the whole things movement depends on it." Forge looking very proud of himself asks Elias, "So what brings you here today? As if I didn't know."


----------



## arwel (Jan 21, 2003)

"What better way to celebrate the start of a new academic year than coming out to the Badger for a pint or ten. I had hoped to bump into some friends in here, but I think they may well have all gone out to the Dog and Partridge. I'd rather not venture too far from campus tonight. Lucky I bumped into the both of you eh?" Elias glances around nervously before taking another large gulp of ale. "So, Froud, is that actually meant to _do_ anything?"


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 21, 2003)

The poet is thrown off a bit by the jeering - first from the Dwarf, and then from the rakish Elias.  He looks nervously at the other bar patrons before trying a Dwarven chant, but his voice is too high and reedy for it.  After abruptly stopping, he clears his throat, and then decides that tap-dancing may be what the crowd needs.

Yara the barmaid, a tough lass with thick ebony curls and soft brown eyes, returns with a tray filled with mugs for each of the men at the bar, including Forge, Froud and Elias.

"I take it ye'll be paying for these drinks fer yer friends milord Kaerlennon, from the deep bounty of yer pockets?" she asks with a playful smile.

Stowing the broom by the door to the kitchen, Hob slowly eases himself behind the bar.  Taking out a clean white rag, he begins to vigourously polish the stained surface, whistling a cheerful tune as he works.  Surprisingly (or not, depending on your level of cynicism), he has a better ear than the poor poet.


----------



## Krug (Jan 21, 2003)

Linda takes a deep drink. "Ah I certainly wish we were done with studies. Will all this really improve my skills? Besides, some of the professors seem older than the Oaks in our Forest, with skin as brittle."


----------



## arwel (Jan 21, 2003)

Elias looks sheepish as he glances into his money pouch. "Erm... yes... this rounds on me. And buy yourself one while you're at it. Can't have my favourite barmaid going thirsty on such a hot day." With a wink he throws the coins onto the tray and as soon as her back is turned he glances back into his purse jangling the remaining contents. With a sigh he puts it away. Quickly he glances up and applaudes the poet's ridiculous dance "Bravo!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

"Hrumph! Bravo must mean talentless in Evish." Forge grumbles and finishes his drink. He takes out the pipe his grandfather gave him and lights some smoking weed.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 22, 2003)

Phowett listens to the peoms and tap-dancing with delite. He could sense the nervousness of the poet, even though he can't see him very well (a blurred image before him). Phowett taps the edge of his table with his walking stick for another mug of milk (Phowett doesn't drink anything but water, milk, and juice, since he can't very well see what people put in his mug. Not to mention he doesn't have a taste for much alcohol.  )

Listening to the dwarf he recognizes a fellow student at the University. He stands up from his table and walks towards the dwarf's voice, guided by the touch of his stick. "Hope I ain't sticking this into nobody's rear. That would be rude..." He discovers the dwarf's voice and sees his big blurry head. "Greetings. If I recall correctly, this is Forge of the University? I think I may have seen you... err, heard you walking in the halls quite a few times." Phowett grabs the chair next to himself and sits down. "If that dwarf that always runs into me in the halls is a friend of yours, please remind him to stop it." Phowett smiles before noticing other blurry people next to Forge.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

Greetings Pohwett. Yes it's Forge. This is Elias and Froud. What brings you here today? Forge thinks of his cousin Travar and his idea of fun being "Human bowling". He'll have to have a word with him about this.


----------



## arwel (Jan 22, 2003)

"Phowett, you're one of Professor Midwinter's students aren't you. Pleased to meet you, I'm Elias Kaerlennon. What do you think of Midwinter?" Elias is distracted for a moment by the thin milk moustache on Phowett's top lip. "What _is_ that you're drinking? Milk? I hope there's some gin in there." Elias gives out a hearty laugh and slaps his new drinking companion on the back.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 22, 2003)

Phowett laughs and licks above his lips. "A milkstache." 

"Hello Elias. Hello Froud. Nice to meet you. I'm here for my weekly listen to the folk. You here many good stories and jokes from here."

"Yes, I am a student of her's. She is a favorite teacher of mine, very nice. And a very good voice, I might add. She's probably old though. I can't tell, and it sure would be rude to ask." Phowett scratches his head and continues, "That's straight milk I'm drinking. Don't much like the taste of alcohol." 

"So... what classes are you folks taking at the University? What are you guys majoring in?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

Forge looks at Linda and asks Well what do you think about the poet? You always seem to have something to say. Forge has not yet let on to anyone that he thinks Linda is attractive. But there are times like now that he gets a bit "Puppy eyed".


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2003)

Froud ignores Forge's jeering at his Griffon and the general banter about the table as well.
Finally deciding to focus on having a bit of time off, he 'switches off' his Mechanism, as he likes to call his brain, putting all the formulae equations to rest, at least for the night.
'I wonder if there is a Play or a Comedy tonight somewhere. We should go and see about that, pewrhaps dinner as well.  
The Gnome smiles, being 'sociable', though his fingers stray into his Satchel and begin to work at something within.


----------



## Krug (Jan 22, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Forge looks at Linda and asks Well what do you think about the poet? You always seem to have something to say. Forge has not yet let on to anyone that he thinks Linda is attractive. But there are times like now that he gets a bit "Puppy eyed". *




Well, heartfelt but clumsy. Full of earnestness, yet does not know how to bring it across. Linda says, taking another sip. Her fingers pat the gnome's head, almost on reflex.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 22, 2003)

Yara the barmaid collects payment from Elias with a smile, and pockets her share.  "Thank ye kindly, milord," she says, with too much fawning in her tone for even a mildly perceptive person to take her seriously.  To the gnome, she says with a smile, "We _do_ have bread, chips, fish an' a bit o' mutton in the back, Froud.  What other fare do ye need?"

Buoyed on by Elias' encouragement, the poet beams broadly.  He begins to pick up the pace, his feet moving at a furious pace.  He seems oblivious to any other criticism, and whirls and twirls on the stage with gusto.


----------



## arwel (Jan 22, 2003)

"Bah, she could at least make a better effort at pretending to be grateful." Dejected Elias rests his head in his hand and takes a slow sip of his ale. He raises his eyes to Linda, the sour look gone in an instant as his smile returns once more "You must admit though, he does dance in the most amusing manner." He nods in the direction of the poet, "You have to at least applaud his energy. I agree with Froud though, some more civilised entertainment would be most welcome. Still, we have our ales to finish first. Anyone heard any good gossip?"


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 23, 2003)

Old Hob swings the polishing rag over his shoulder and leans in a bit closer in a conspiratorial manner.  "I suppose it depends on what you mean by good gossip, lad.  I suppose you've already heard about the murders, who hasn't?  But I've heard Longstock has a suspect.  Brought in a deranged vagabond, Matty tells me.  Babbling off the top of his lungs, in the slums in Cockscombe."

Shaking his head ruefully, Hob rubs his shiny bald head, then strokes his greying beard.  "Hard times, they are.  And what's worse, I've heard the King's health isn't getting any better, Isame preserve him."  He quickly kisses his palm in a superstitious gesture.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2003)

Froud adjusts his Cap after Linda patted his head,  absently, since she seemed to do it quite often when they were together.
'Murders, eh? Well, that is News, eh Gang? I wonder what the Broadsheets will have to say about that come morning...' 
Froud orders another Ale and some chips.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

Hoy! Old Hob,what is the scuttlebut about the suspect? Forge getting a bad idea into his head. If his father knew Forge had delusions of being a Longstock he would loose 50 years of life.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 23, 2003)

Hob's face creases as he tries to recollect his thoughts.  "A Man, if that helps.  Dressed in tatters and soiled from head to toe, but they found a rather cruel-looking blade on 'im.  They think it might even be bewitched Orc-work.  It took four men to bring 'im down, they says, and he was rattling nonsense the whole time, I hear.  The court date's in a few days, and likely he'll be headed to the headman for sure."


----------



## Krug (Jan 23, 2003)

That certainly sounds like an easy case. That man will hang quickly, says Linda. Who did he kill again? Or try to kill?


----------



## arwel (Jan 23, 2003)

Elias turns to Linda, "I wager I could go down to Cockscombe right now and find you half a dozen beggars, thieves and drunkards who all carry wicked blades and talk drivel. Sounds to me like the Longstocks are clutching at straws."

He draws his attention back to Hob.

"Do continue my good fellow. Perhaps you could tell us if there's any actual evidence to connect this unfortunate to the crime as well."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 24, 2003)

Larina, silent until now, stops massaging her temples and looks to the others. "Oooh, my head..." after a few seconds of relative silence, she speaks again, louder. "_Typical_!  I can never get any sympathy from anyone! My head is pounding like two orcs in the evening and no-one cares!  Hmph." she flicks her head a little, getting rid of the hair in front of her face, and creating a sort of wave of black, "You'd best watch your stuff, the Greatest Thief in the World may well be paying you all a visit!" She strikes a pose that could likely be considered naff, cheesy, over-confidece or a mixture of the three to anybody including herself.  She then sticks her tounge out at everyone else and sinks back into her chair before snickering a little. "Nah, you know I love you guys..."  As the rest of the conversation half sinks in, she shakes her head and looks to them again. "So, what were we talking about?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2003)

Linda smiles at Elias It is not a matter of innocence or guilty; it is more whether the city shows that it is dispensing justice.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2003)

You Humans are so backward. The Law is important but so is being right about who you sentence.  Forge orders another drink. I wonder if they really have the killer.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 25, 2003)

Hob shrugs his shoulders.  "Don't know much more'n that.  But that blade he carried is highly incriminatin' don't you think?  If it's Orc-work, he may lose his head just the same, on account of the Vendetta."

To Linda, he turns and says, "He's killed quite a few people in the last several weeks, at least a dozen.  No one of high stature, mostly vagabonds and street sweepers and the like.  Most of the murders happened in Cockscombe, now that I think of it.  A couple in Rooksbridge and Coventry, but mostly in Cockscombe."


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2003)

Linda shakes her head. Well everybody will see that it is insufficient evidence. The murders will continue after the poor man is killed. Does the sheriff not see this?  She is stirred by the injustice that's about to occur.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

"Well, you can never trust those rats.  All they really care about is quotas.  They're no better than the Thieves Guild, really, if they don't get arrests, they don't get pay." She smiles out of one corner of her mouth. "If it bothers you so much, we can always bust him out of there.  You'd need _my_ help, of course."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2003)

What! You would actualy think to break the man out of jail on the misconception that he is not the Killer.  Forge looks at them with an expression of shock and disbelief. And what happens when you are found dead and they blame me for not stopping you? My career is ruined that's what! I forbid you to go. the Dwaven Mage gets up and crosses his arms over his barrel chest. Staring at the ladies and thinking of a way to go along with out getting in trouble.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

Froud remained quiet. Forge seemed to be digging a conversational Hole. He did have a way with the ladies. Smiling, Froud sipped his drink again and listened.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Larina just laughs. "Oh please.  Like the law has ever done anyone in this town a bit of good.  My father got rich off of the Thieves' Guild.  Oh, when he was a lowly burglar, the Guards made his life difficult.  But now he has money, and being high up in the guild, he has _power_.  And what do the Guards do? They bloody well sit on their arses and play cards.  Would any decent law force have allowed my Father to go on living this life?  Would any decent law force let him send me here?  It's all quotas, corruption and bribes.  I wouldn't trust them to make a decision any further than I could throw one of those fat old Judges. Pfeh.  I'll help get him out if you want.  I'll help investigate if you want.  I'll probably make some money along the way."  She smiles again in the same way as before. "And why would you get into trouble for not stopping me?  Do you think you _could_?" She laughs a little again.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 26, 2003)

"You have quite the mouth on you, young lady," came a deep voice from the end of the bar.  A man there emptied his mug and set it down, before standing to his full height.  He is extremely tall but thin, and intense blue eyes peer out from over a bushy beard.  Under his drab cloak one could see that the clothes he wore were finely tailored, if unassuming.  On his left breast was a badge which bore two red foxes rampant.  His gaze swept the room once again, and then stopped on Larina.  "Quite the mouth."

"She didn't mean nothin'," Hob murmurred quickly in her defense, raising a hand to forestall the man of any action he mmight take.  "She's just a child, and they say plenty of ridiculous things all the time."

The tall man smiled brightly, and turned mischievous on her.  "Is that right?" he asked quietly, hooking a thumb into his belt, his other hand resting on the bar.

OOC: Come Monday, I'll move on the action a bit.  I'd also like to see Linda and Froud posted in the Rogues Gallery thread here..


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Larina laughs, much harder than she did before "Quite a mouth, eh?  Well, at least _I've_ got one redeeming feature on my face! She adopted the tone of one talking to a crying child. "Oh what's wrong?  Is the truth too much for you?  Do you disagree with my assessment of the Law in this city?" She laughed again. "Pah!  You know I'm right, you just won't admit it!  Do you deny the existance of the Guild?  Do you deny that the Guards do nothing to stop them?  Sure, you investigate burglaries, but when it comes to Fraud, Smuggling, Blackmail, Kidnappings and a whole range of other activities, what do _you_ do?  Sit in here and have a drink?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2003)

Forge walks up between the officer and Larina. Larina please calm down. Your only making this worse Forge says in his most "father" like tone. Turning to the officer he says Please sir. she has had a long hard day and has celebrated too much. She has no idea what she is talking about.


----------



## Krug (Jan 26, 2003)

Linda speaks out. She speaks the mind of the people as they are now. So would you hang her too?


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 26, 2003)

The man laughed at a joke only he seemed to understand.  His face still fixed with a jovial expression, took a step forward.  "Is that right?" he asked again.  "Well I'll tell you what... Larina is it?  I'll make you a deal.  You tell me of all the instances of criminal activities that you are aware of, where the perpetrators are, and I _will_ show you what I do.  And I warn you that it will not be sitting here and having a drink.  Do you accept?"

To Forge he crosses fists and bows in a traditional Dwarven salute.  "Master Dwarf, I salute you for coming to defense of the lady.  But I believe we will see if she has an idea of what she is talking or not."  He returns an expectant gaze to Larina.

To Linda he says, "Young lady, I have never said anything about hanging.  But you believe she speaks the mind of the people.  Does she speak the mind of those murdered, or extrorted, or the robbed?  Perhaps in your ivory towers, all the academics agree that everyone should be free enough to do whatever they desire."  He shrugs slightly, a small frown twisting his lips.  "However the law says differently."

Hob looks on worriedly, ringing the rag in his large hands as he looks from person to person.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

James decides to pipe in finally.  The large, imposing man stepped forward from a nearby stool, where he had been cradling his drink and listening.  
"Good sir, a pleasure to meet you.  I am James Asmuson, a colleague of these people here up at the University.  There seems to be a slight amount of hostility here, which I do not beleive is a good way to begin a conversation.  Perhaps we can all settle down and discuss this more quietly?" He leans against the bar with a disarming smile (OOC: Diplomacy+5) before giving Hobs a reassuring look.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

"Oh I'm sure you won't sit at the bar.  You'll head out on your high horse to stop the criminals until someone gives you or your superiors a few coins to look the other way.  You know how it works.  Perhaps you really _do_ believe in justice, but you surely know that the system we have is corrupt."
She shrugs "But come on.  Yeah.  Have a drink with us.  It looks like you might not be so bad after all.


----------



## arwel (Jan 26, 2003)

"Gah! Camos is such a decadent place. You pretty up even the filthiest things. You call a gang of thieves a guild for Orma's sake! Call them what they are, base and despicable burglars, muggers, thieves and murderers profitering from the suffering of others. This kind of thing would never happen in Marguard." Elias calms down, satisfied of the superiority of the southern lands.

"The case is certainly an intresting one. If this madman really does have an orc crafted knife then he surely must be punished. The Longstocks must find out where he got it from, is it a relic of the war or is someone in the city importing them? Regardless of all this it does not link him directly to the murders. I wonder if the victims have anything in common. Who knows, maybe he really is the killer and they really do have evidence linking him to the crimes."

Spying the heraldry and fine atire of the new guest Elias turns to him. "I apologise for my friends outburst. Please, sit with us and we can continue this discussion in a more civilised fashion" He shoots a look at Larina before continuing to address the the man with the foxes on his breast, wishing he had paid more attention to his heraldry tutor. "I am Elias Kaerlennon, heir to the dutchy of Kaerlennon in Marguard. And who may I ask are you?" He motions for James to come in closer and join in the conversation as well.

A pained expression crosses his face before signaling to Hob."More beer my good man."









*OOC:*


 From here on in I'll be using Psychic Inquisitor to detect the first two lies each person speaks to me in this conversation.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

Froud shook his head. Perhaps it was the Ale, but tempers were rising dangerously high, with obvious reason...
'Friends, good Constable. I am trying to enjoy an evening of rest from my Studies. Perhaps the Good Constable would like to come to the College and give a Lecture on the Enforcement of Law and it's application in regards to the various levels of Criminal activity. Perhaps a Debate. Otherwise, I would really like, as a tax-paying citizen, to enjoy my Dinner, thank you all.' Perhaps Froud's drink is getting to him.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 27, 2003)

The tall man grins wryly at Larina.  "Thank you for the offer, all of you, but I've had enough drink for the night," he says, gently tapping the mug he left on the bar.  James' smile seems to have only increased the man's joviality, and he nods in greeting and acknowledgement.  "My name is of little import, and I hardly use it these days anyhow.  Instead, you may call me Renard, as most others who know me do."

"I think that some of you," he pointedly avoids eye contact with Larina, "need to re-evaluate your priorities, because I can see that Hob sees good in you all.  And Old Hob has never been wrong before, huh?"  He winks at the old barkeep, who mutters wordlessly.

"Anyhow, friend Gnome, I suppose I will allow you your gods-given right to dinner.  I have much sitting and looking-the-other-way to get done."  With a playful twinkling of his blue eyes, he bows with a flourish, and then strides for the door.  In a few moments, his heavy footfalls are heard ringing on the cobblestones of the narrow road.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 27, 2003)

As he leaves, Larina speaks loudly enough so he can hear, "You know, for a copper he's a pretty nice and friendly guy." She looks to Hob after Renard leaves, "So Hob, I hear there's a new thing for mixing drinks going aroud.  'Cocktails', apparently.  Got anything like that, or should I settle for a cup of tea?"


----------



## arwel (Jan 27, 2003)

Once Renard is gone Elias turns round to Hob"Who was that Renard fellow? Does he drink here often?" He turns back to his fellow students with a smile on his lips. "Cocktails. Now maybe decadance isn't all that bad after all." Elias lets out a laugh. "I know a little place on the bank of the Westering right on the edge of Swanbridge that serves the finest money can buy. Mind you it's expensive and perhaps the entertainment on offer isn't suitable for the ladies among us. Then again they do say all tastes are catered for."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 27, 2003)

Phowett nods his head. He likes listening to the folks and remains quiet.


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2003)

Linda growls like her wolf companion. Twit. We should investigate this whole affair, just to see if we can prove the man's innocent and how useless he is.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

I would support that Linda.  Forge giving he moon eyes on the sly.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

"Yes" says James as he joins the group "Perhaps we should investigate this ourselves and see if we can't come up with the truth.. If the man IS guilty then perhaps we can help come up with some more proof, and if he is not then we shall bring the one who IS guily in!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

Forge can only look at his friends and realize that he is now way over his head. Froud. What do you think of all of this? It would give you the impitus to work on that "spy" contraption you've been talking about.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

The Gnome smiles, a glint in his eyes.
'It's not a Spy Contraption, it's a 'Roving-Self-Ambulatory-Reconnaissance  Drone'...and it needs  more work.I do agree, though, let us see what we can find out.


----------



## arwel (Jan 28, 2003)

Elias puts his stein down barely believing what he's hearing."Now, far be it for me to be the voice of reason here, but I feel I must speak up. Are you seriously suggesting getting involved in a murder investigation? Why do you instantly presume this fellow is innocent of any crime? He may be innocent of any involvement in the murders and the Longstocks may well have pulled him in just so that they appear to be doing something, but if he really has an orc crafted knife then the law quite clearly states he must be punished under the Vendetta. Why not investigate the cases of all men taken in by the Longstocks while you're at it? 

He sighs, resigned to the fact that his companions mean to press ahead with their investigation. "You _are_ serious aren't you. So what do you plan to do?" 

Almost inaudibly he mutters to himself"I wonder if there's a reward on offer."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Larina looks at Froud, reserved and Cautious.  "A spying device?  Hmm...It'll never be as good as a real spy.  I just hope you don't go applying it for any espionage jobs I want..."


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2003)

Linda says So how shall we proceed? She awaits an answer from Larina.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Larina thinks for a few seconds.  "We'll need a closer look at the areas where the Victim and Suspect lived.  We need to check out the scene of the crime.  Perhaps even Renard could see about letting us question the suspect.  We need to question Friends, Relatives and even people who saw the two of them around on that day.  So much to do."


----------



## arwel (Jan 29, 2003)

Scarcely believing the madness that is being proposed Elias pipes up once more. "What makes you think they'll let a bunch of students anywhere near the suspect and any of the people connected with all these murders? I believe this to be folly, but if you really intend to do this then I will offer you my help, it may prove to be an intresting diversion. If I were able to talk with the suspect himself I would easily be able to determin if he were guilty or not, provided he was acting of his own free will and not under the influence of some devilish magics." The uncomfortable thought that he is actually being the sensible one for once goes through his head and he visibly shudders at the though of the world gone topsy turvy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Forge thinks to himself, "I wonder if there is some way I can work this into my thesis."


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 29, 2003)

Hob shakes his head at Larina's mention of cocktails.  "Don't know anything about any fancy drink, lass."  Then he shakes an admonishing finger at her, his face stern.  "If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times, yer mouth'll be the death of you."

To Elias he says, "Renard's a regular enough visitor.  Not every day mind you, or even every week.  But he's always been a good customer, and generous with his gold.

"And let me say right now that I don't approve of any of this snooping around.  Though it sounds better than boasting of burglary, at any rate.  I know, I know, you young'uns can't be dissuaded from your fool ideas.  All I can do is formerly ask ya ta stop."  Then he shrugs and adds in passing, "But if you were ta be planning this without my knowledge, there's nothing I could do, could I?"

Yara comes to the barkeep's side.  "I think if they were to sit over in the corner there," she points to the far side of the pub, "that it'd be impossible for you to hear, Hob.  If they were interested in talking about snooping around, of course."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Forge looks at the humans and thinks to himself _Am I the only one who hasn't lost his sanity._ He then gets up and says aloud, I really think the accustics would be better over there pointing at the corner. He gets up and finds a seat at the dim lit table


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 29, 2003)

Larina looks over to the corner and nods. "Well, I'll just have a cup of tea then.  Since you can't come over, could you shout me when it's ready?  Milk and two sugars!" She walks over to the corner and sits down.


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

After hearing what has to be done, Linda sighs. All that work... justice is indeed complicated.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 29, 2003)

As the Badger grows darker, Hob makes his rounds, lighting the wall mounted lamps with a tinderbox and match, and finally stokes the fireplace.  The room is filled with the red glow of the fire and its heat combines with the weather's, make the place nearly insufferable as a forge.  However, the other regulars prefer the light rather than be left in the dark, where shadows could hide a murderer.  There was a man in custody, true, but it had become habit for a good many of Arcosia's citizens to stick to the light whenever possible.

Yara brings refreshments to all that need it, and as dusk sets in, there is a barely-audible _whoosh_ as an owl flies in through the open door and alights on the Dwarven enchanter's shoulder.

Forge can feel the annoyance of his familiar as it settles itself on its usual roost, large unblinking yellow eyes taking in his Master's companions as the head swivelled from side to side.  Gears was a creature of the night, and was filled with the grumpiness that came with waking.  The owl did not need to talk, yet it communicated with Forge all the same.  _I am hungry.  Bring me food_, was the imperious command he heard in his mind.

Following a few moments later, slinking from shadow to shadow, and finally to the door of the pub came the lean powerful body of Slash.  The wolf was known to Hob and allowed him alone to scratch behind his ears before prowling to Linda's side.  The creature's yellowed eyes were fixed on Froud, but it made no move but to protectively stand between Linda and the others.

The poet, forgotten by most everyone, sits down to himself and orders some fish and chips and an ale, a look of depression on his face.  "Tough crowd," he grumbles with a dejected sigh.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Gears! Forge sends a flood of love to his heartbond. Good sir Hob could you get me some raw rabbit or other raw meat?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

Froud looks up as the Owl alights on Forge's shoulder. 'Gears! Good to see you, chum.'  Retrieving a small box from his pouch, Froud pulls forth several fat Nightcrawler worms, which he kept around for the Owl.Holding out his hand, the Gnome trusted the Owl to leave his fingers be, as this had become a routine exchange at this point.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

James too goes over to the side table, talking to them about this idea of theirs.  When the wolf enters he looks down at it curiously and then up at Linda "Nice wolf... uhh he doesn't bite friends, does he?" (Assuming the answer is no) "In that case, I'm your friend right?" He gives his best smile then turns back to the rest of the group "So are we going to plan this or just sit around talking about it?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Well I would say we have our survailence right here. Where do we start? Larina this would be your expertese. What do we do? Forge absently scratches beneath Gears' neck feathers and Forge and his familiar both crane their necks in the same motion.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 30, 2003)

The owl hoots at Froud as the writhing grubs appear in his hand.  In the blink of an eye, Gears has wrested them from his grip and swoops up into the rafters to eat the meal.  _Very good,_ Forge hears as his familiar consumes the Nightcrawlers.  The Enchanter knows that once Gears is ready, the bird will return to his shoulder.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

Larina consideres the best course of action. "Hmm.  I'd say we should check out his area first.  FInd out what sort of person he was, whether he would normally have been in the vicinity of where the murder took place.  All that sort of stuff."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

[OOC: Are there steam tunnels or sewers in that area of town? If so Froge will try to get copies of maps to those areas when back at school or from the town hall.]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

'Well then, Investigators we are to become, eh?' Froud shrugs, that was fine by him. Perhaps they would become famous...get Grants for Studies...or maybe they would all end up Dead. Hmm...


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

Linda says, Yes, Slash doesn't bite friends. At least... not yet.  To Slash she says, Oh you're such a beauty. So what did you hunt today? Ah... you still have rabbit fur in your teeth. I hope you shared it with the owl. 

Linda nods to Larina's words. Yes, lets begin our little adventure... she rubs the wolf's fur gently.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2003)

Forge waits for Larina to live up to her boasting and come up with a plan. He of course already has one.


----------



## arwel (Jan 31, 2003)

"Before we go rushing off anywhere we should establish some basic facts. Firstly we need to find out the names of all those that were murdered, where exactly they were killed, how they were killed and what if anything they had in common. As far as I know the suspects identity remains a subject of speculation, we know he's a vagabond, but we need a name and some information about where he was found in Cockscombe before we proceed. Once all this is established only then should we hit the streets and start asking questions. We should go to Longstock as well, see if they'll let anything slip. Perhaps that rag the Tidings contains some of what we're looking for" Elias gets up and walks over to the Arcosian Tiding and reads up on the murders. "Hob, did Matty mention the suspect's name or whereabouts in Cockscombe they picked him up?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 31, 2003)

Aska looks to Elias. "Hey!  That was my next question!" She looks to the others and meets their skeptical stares. "It was!  Honest!"


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 31, 2003)

_*Forge:* Sewer tunnels run under the undercity, which is the immediate subterranean levels under Arcosia.  This is where many of the Dwarvish and Gnomish immigrants have settled.  You aren't sure if the school has the plans, but the city records are kept in the city hall and surely they'd have a copy._

Hob screws up his face in thought.  "Sorry Elias, can't help you there.  Don't recall Matty giving me a name, far as I remember.  Or more of the area than Cockscombe, for that matter.  But I doubt the spot will be hard to find, if you ask around."

Elias finds the newest Tidings poster and scans it.  It reports that over the last ten days, seven people have been killed in the most gruesome of fashions.  Of the victims, they included:
Two nameless human vagabonds, a halfling street sweeper, and a post-man all in Cockscombe; a gnomish clockmaker in Rooksbridge; and a half-elven prostitute in Coventry.  The murder weapon baffles investigators, as some believe it was an ax while others think it something with a wicked edge.  Victims have often been found with body parts hewn off and missing, in some cases.

The scribe suggests that when Sherrif Barota returns from retreat in Portos, the culprit will be sorely sorry.  Apparently, he did not have any of Hob's inside information.

A young woman by the name of Almond Denara has also been missing for several days, and her parents suspect foulplay.

The Tidings has several other stories not related to the murder, from Obituaries, Births and Marriages to information on the upcoming races at Horsehold to an open casting call for actors for Tamriel of Silverwood's new play.

_*OOC: I'll let you guys plan for the weekend.  I'll be on during the weekend to answer any other questions that come up.*_


----------



## arwel (Feb 1, 2003)

Elias scans the obituaries and the form of the runners at the next race. Now I wonder if anyone's running a book on the race, I could do with winning some spending money," he mutters to himself. "Hope you don't mind if I borrow this for a moment Hob." He takes the Tidings and passes it to his companions. "Now there's a start. The clockmaker stands out as strange, all the others are of the very lowest classes."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

"And a clockmaker would be easier to get information on that nameless thieves and prostiutes.  We should maybe check Rooksbridge first, since we may need to make threats to beggars and such who may have seen the suspect, and we need evidence to make such threats without drawing swords."

OOC: Coventry?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 1, 2003)

' I may be able to get more information than you folks about that poor Clockmaker,rest his Soul.' Froud listens on, seeing what everyone else has to say about where they should start their investigations.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2003)

Wonderful idea Froud! I suggest we find out a basic idea when each of the murders took place. that should give us a clue.  Forge sits back looking very proud of himself. I'd say that it wasn't a knife that did the killings. Not one that was hacking off limbs. I'd bet my Dwarven ancestors this is not a normal weapon at all. I wonder how precisely the victims were cut. Could it be a clockwork device gone wrong?


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 1, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *OOC: Coventry? *




_*OCC:* I'm not sure what your question is.  Are you asking about Coventry?  It's the smallest of the districts, and is known as the magical quarter.  Most of the alchemical/magic shops in Arcosia are to be found in Coventry._


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OCC: I'm not sure what your question is.  Are you asking about Coventry?  It's the smallest of the districts, and is known as the magical quarter.  Most of the alchemical/magic shops in Arcosia are to be found in Coventry. *




OOC: No, it was more a question on whether the place was intentionally named after the English City.  Where do you live?


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 1, 2003)

_*OOC:* Oh, in that case, I thought I made it up but I've probably heard it somewhere.  I live in Canada.   But I don't want to clog the game thread so if you have further questions about this, please use the OOC Thread.  Thanks!_


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2003)

Linda agrees that the clockmaker would be a start. Gruesome murders they be. Forge thou sounds like you have solved the crime already. Well lets pay for our drinks and start our investigations? Besides, Slash hates staying in buildings.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

'I agree, let us look into this, although morning would be better to start asking questions amongt the Grieving.'


----------



## arwel (Feb 2, 2003)

"We could always go down to Coventry tonight and ask around after the murdered prostitute, see what we can find out. We're probably more likeley to bump into her friends at this time of day."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

Larina sniffs. "Yeah, you're probably right.  It'll give us something to do tonight, I guess.  Perhaps we should split up and one of us could look in Coventry and the other in Cockscombe.  The vagabonds might be in the Thieves' Guild, although getting there to question anyone would be much easier said than done, especially since my Father wouldn't even think twice about throwing me out of his workplace." She sniffs again. "I think I'm getting a cold...anyway, the sttreet sweeper might have friends on the night shift, and the postman will have been delivering in the early morning, probably. Looks like there's a long night ahead of us."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2003)

'I agreen we should split into two groups, to cover more ground.' 
Froud looks to the others, awaiting their opinion.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

"I'ld volunteer to come to the Thieves guild.. I don't get along too terribly well with _whores._"  His tone displays an obvious dislike for that particular line of business.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 3, 2003)

_*OOC:* Okay, everybody let me know where you intend to go.  Feel free to talk amongst yourselves, but I will move forward tomorrow at around 1 pm EST.  Splitting up is also fine; if you all want to go seperate ways, that's fine with me too.  In fact, you don't even need to do any investigating, if you don't want to.  I'd just like to get an idea of where you'd like to take this._


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 3, 2003)

After listening to the others speak for a while, Phowett makes a conclusion. "Well, an investigation does sound like a good practice for my skills and senses..." he says while stretching his arms. "...And I think I'd rather go to the Guild. Not a very good choice, nope..."


----------



## arwel (Feb 3, 2003)

"So James, you'd prefer to associate with people who gladly destroy the lives of the common folk than with women who decide to earn an honest copper? To each their own." Elias chuckles mirthlessly. "I really don't think we should split up, at least not tonight. The streets can be dangerous at night, and students often make rich pickings for the city's criminal element. If we must go looking for the vagabonds I know a couple of rather seedy establishments down in Cokscombe where a few coppers will go a long way towards tracking them down if anyone in the area knew them. I don't think we should go troubling the 'guild' just yet, lets hold onto that option until we exhaust all others, besides I want to avoid the attention of that halfling smuggler." 

Elias slightly suprised at his rather conservative approach to the situation at hand downs the remainder of his beer. "What's wrong with me today? Suppose I should get some more ale down me, maybe I'll feel more like myself after a pint or two."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 3, 2003)

Larina frowns. "You know, the high-ups in the guild may be filth and scum, but most of the Thieves down there are common folk too.  And how many commoners do you think are robbed each year?  Do you think it amounts to much?  The Thieves there rob from the rich.  What does your average commoner have that can be fenced for good money?"

"As for splitting up, if we do decide to go in different directions, I'd rather catch some shut-eye and investigate the Postman in the Early morning, and the Clockmaker.  Its not like the Thieves guild shuts for business during the day, and the same for the Prostitution industry.  So I think we should all sleep on this."  With that, Larina does the biggest, longest yawn she can, stretching as she does it.


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

All right, the morning it be. 'Tis certainly no time for a Lady to walk the streets. And perhaps we should stay together to investigage. Linda says.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 4, 2003)

Phowett rubs his chin and looks at Larina. "You make a good point, Larina. Perhaps we should keep our money and un-needed items at our rooms before we go to the Guild, if we are to investigate the Guild that is."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2003)

Ah Powhet, always a source of wisdom. Tomorrow morning it is. And for right now I'm off to bed. Yearly classes tomorrow, or have you all forgotten you schooling with this? Forge gets up and starts walking to the door. Anyone coming with me?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2003)

"Yes, sleep.. Sleep is good."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 4, 2003)

With that, the group decides to disperse for the night, heading back to their rooms on campus.  The Men's and Women's dorms are on opposite sides of the campus, so you split into two groups divided by gender at the massive University gates to head off in your own direction.

There are few students about at this time, but whether because of the murders or just because it is only the first day of school, you can not say.  A breeze too warm for the start of Autumn blankets the air and gives everything a musky, humid smell.

All upper year students are given preference on rooms at Jackwood Hall Dormitories.  Generally this means that most a few students in their last year get a room to themselves.  Alas, because of the recent rush of admissions, none of you were lucky enough to receive sole use of a room.   All of you go to separate rooms, with the exception of Forge and Froud, who are roomates.

_*OOC:* Sorry about the late update, RL sucks sometimes    Anyway, I will update again tomorrow.  If there's anything you'd like to do during the night, now would be the time to do it._


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

Linda lets Slash sleep outside her window, and settles down for what should be an exciting day tomorrow.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 5, 2003)

And so, Phowett sleeps happily...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

Froud settles down for the night,making sure he stuffs his ears with cotton to keep out Forge's atrocious Snoring...


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 5, 2003)

Linda walked into her room to find Piper Leafsinger sitting crosslegged on her side of the room in the midst of sheafs of paper.  Linda's petite roomate was swathed in a bear-fur rug and nothing else.  The elvin woman's eyes, a brilliant silver with star-shaped pupils, were duller than normal, signalling that she was in trance.  "Hello, Sister," she said quietly, in that detached way elves tended to speak in the nighttime hours.  The two were not related by blood, but the Order they both belonged to made them close.  She blinked twice and was fully awake, shaking the thick coils of light-brown braids that went down her back.
"Two of your birds went for a night fly, and I allowed them if they promised to return before dawn.  I hope that is alright with you?  They were chattering so loud I it was impossible for me to finish my piece."  She indicated the sheafs scattered around her, and a frown appeared on her oval face.  "The conductor will not be pleased."

Larina arrived at her own room to find Asne reading a book in bed.  The slender blonde girl sat up and smiled with relief at her returning roomate, dimples coming easily to either side of her pink rosebud lips.  Sky blue eyes regarded the would-be thief with fondness over a smattering of freckles that continued down her neck and at least to her shoulders, which were covered by a modest white nightgown.  "Thank Orma you're alright," she said, putting the book down and standing to greet her roomate with a hug.  Larina accepted that Asne was a fairly emotional person, but she still wasn't sure if all this hugging was necessary.  "You really shouldn't be walking around at night like this, at least until they've caught the murderer.  It isn't safe."

Instead of entering Elias knocked at his door when he noticed that the numerals nailed to it were turned sideways.  After a few moments of rustling, and the sound of a window opening, the door opened to reveal the handsome, grinning face of Ain Weatherhawk. "Ho, Kaerlennon!" he greeted his roommate brightly, stepping aside to let him in.  A son of one of Camos' more affluent Dukes, Elias got along with him fabulously because of their similar temperments - both rakish and fickle.  "Who do you feel for the tracks this week?" he enquired, straightening his wrinkled tunic.  Moving to the mirror, he ran a hand through his tousled stark black hair and stared at his warm grey eyes intently.  "I'm choosing Windwalker, this time.  He's been steadily improving, don't you think?"

When James entered his room, he found that Rowan Wayward had already unpacked his belongings.  Everything on the physically imposing young man's side of the room was impeccably arranged to precision.  He didn't like anything being out of place if he could help it.  Wayward himself stood barefoot on his green rug, holding a wooden practice sword in some fighting stance.  As James shut the door behind him, the emerald green eyes flicked to him for but a moment before returning to staring straight ahead.  James knew that Wayward would stand in that very position for another hour as if it was a second before executing a series of blinding attacks.  He called it 'focusing his inner strength'.  James had thought it a little silly at first, but now he was quite used to his intense roommate.

Phowett navigated himself easily through his room from long practice.  He could make out the soft snores of his roommate Theowright Findlay, already asleep for the night.  Phowett decided he'd take advantage of the unusual quiet of the night and get a full night's sleep.

Forge and Froud both climbed into bed on separate sides of the room.  Forge's half of the room contained a desk and bookcases full of tomes of magic, while Froud's was filled with bins of tools, mechanical parts, schematics and half-completed projects.  Froud soon falls asleep, free of the sounds of his roommate's snoring, and Forge starts to slumber thinking of classes and the mystery of the murders.


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

Linda says to Piper. Birds are free to fly as they wish. I do not bind them. As for Slash, he serves me willingly though I know one day I will need let him go. But not much work done, Piper? Thou has left things to the last minute again haven't you?


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 5, 2003)

_OOC: Sorry for the confusion Krug, but Piper is Linda's roommate._


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 5, 2003)

Larina shrugs, and wriggles out of the hug. "Pfeh.  You should know I can handle myself.  The night has been the territory of me and my ancestors for generations, and I'm not about to stop having a good time just because people are dying.  People are dying all the time.  _Buuut..._." She jumps onto the nearest soft thing (couch/bed/cushiony chair), coming to rest so she is facing Asme upside down, or at least hanging her head off the couch/bed so she is Upside-down to Asme. "Speaking of murders, and catching people, I met this guy tonight.  His name is Renard, and he was _very_ charming. I accused him of corruption, and I must say he was _pretty_ nice about it!  He passed all the tests, and I think he even recognised them for what they were. Hob says he comes in often, too!  He's not too bad for a Guardsman..." Larina sighs happily, and rolls over to face Asme the right way up, resting her head on her hands, and adopting the most upper-class accent she can. "Oh, Dahling Asme, I think he is quite something to be proud of!"  And Larina chuckles.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 6, 2003)

_*~ Larina*_
Asne giggles merrily, clapping a hand over her mouth.  "Renard, what a handsome name! Do you think he's interested in you?  Well, of course you do, or you wouldn't have brought it up otherwise!"  She scampers over to sit on Larina's bed, next to her roommate.  "A guardsman, you say?  What of his family?  Does he have a good pedigree?  When do you think you'll see him next?"  The blonde clasped her hands before her hopefuly, an expression of anticipation shaping her delicate features.  Asne loved a good romantic tale, though she constantly denied it.  It was not good for a young woman of her stature to be frivolous.

_*~ Linda*_
Piper gives Linda a wan smile.  "Why ask a question you know the answer to, Sister?"  The elvin lass yawned and stretched langourously, somewhat like a cat, and then looked up at her friend again.  "I have been occupied with other pursuits.  Are you aware that Tamriel of Silverwood is producing a new play?  I had been attempting to compose a new piece for it.  Much more lasting than this business with the University Orchestra."  Apparently Piper had forgotten that the 'business with the orchestra' counted as part of her Performing Arts degree.  Silver eyes twinkled with thoughts of fame.  While Tamriel's first and only play, _Wizard and Stone_ had won critical acclaim in the elven lands, who knew if the young playwright could pull it off twice?


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 6, 2003)

"Well, I _think_ he was interested.  He _was_ polite.  As for family, well...well.  Family isn't important, the lowest commoner can be kinder and more noble than the richest lord.  I mean, look at my family.  They're organised criminals.  But we're 'better' than an honest worker.  Family means nothing.

Ahh...but enough about politics...there are more important things to consider for now...perhaps I'll see him tomorrow. And anyway..." She sits up, cross-legged, and looks at Asne. "How was _your_ day?"


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 6, 2003)

_*~ Larina*_
Asne remained silent as Larina ranted about her family.  They had discussed (argued was more like it) the Vilardy family and its "asscociates" more times than not.  Not for the first time, Larina wondered what cruel, sadistic administrator had placed Arind Vilardy's daughter with one of High Priest Gilchrist's children.  On the other hand, Asne had never been as overbearing or arrogant as the scant few other divinely gifted students the thief knew.  And she _was_ pleasant to be around, and genuine.  Two qualities that were sometimes hard to find among members of the Thieves Guild.

"No rest for the weary," Asne answered her.  "I've had to complete three different papers for my Ethics class, cram for the Foreign relations exam tomorrow, and I must prepare my lecture for the initiates.  And sometime before the end of the week I have to take a fitting for my robes.  The first Ordeal takes place next week."  The girl sighed, then smiled mischievously.  "But let's not change the subject.  We were discussing your possible suitor."

The two girls chatter away into the night, eventually falling asleep in the small hours of darkness.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

James decided to sit on his bed after making sure everything was unpacked on his side, and watch his roommate.  He'ld found that it actually helped his own balance and patience to observe Rowand's practise.. He'ld even been thinking of trying the same thing.. who knew, maybe it would help him out.  So he sits watching until Rowand moves, then tries to anticipate each maneuver as it comes. (he is a strategist with good tactical knowledge, afterall.. it's good practise.)


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2003)

Linda says Well good luck for your piece. Remember to reserve a seat for me when you have your performance. You are obviously talented, but perhaps like elves, are not too concerned about the time you do it in.  She sits on her bed and yawns.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 7, 2003)

James watches Wayward's graceful movements for a while, and is even able to anticipate some of his roommate's maneuvers.  He doesn't remember falling asleep, only waking with the sun shining on his face.

Piper shrugs at Linda's comments, and favours her with an ironic smile.  But the girl says nothing, and soon Linda nods off to blissful slumber.  Of course, she would be up in a few hours fully refreshed, and would then spend some time meditating on Nature.

Everyone has a rather peaceful night.  The next morning is bright and sunny, and if it is still unseasonably warm, at least it is cooler than yesterday.  Birdcalls sound in the sky and the sweet smell of ripe fruits hang in the air.

This last year at school is quite different from previous years, you all soon learn.  Instead of a steady stream of classes all day, you find that you have fewer but more intense instruction, followed by large periods of time in which you are expected to study.

So it is that at an hour or two after midday that you all meet up again at the Badger, done with classes for the day.

_*OOC:* Spellcasters: let me know if you plan on changing your preparation of spells.  Everyone: let me know which of your belongings you'll be carrying with you._


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC: Larina has her thieves' tools with her, plus her rapier.  Her leather armour is currently back in her dorm, as wearing it is impractical for study.  She does have a leather jacket on, though...

"Well, another hard day's study done.  _This_ person died on _that_ battlefield, _these_ died in _this_ siege...blah blah blah blah blah...'Larina Vilardy!  Pay attention!' Blah blah blah...ahh, no rest for the wicked." Larina stretches.
"So..._instead_ of going to see the University's rugby team play, _I_ will be saving the world.  So what's first?"


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 7, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: Spellcasters: let me know if you plan on changing your preparation of spells.  Everyone: let me know which of your belongings you'll be carrying with you. *




Phowett will carry his quarterstaff, dagger, backpack, and waterskin.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2003)

Forge gets up and trugges down to the dorm showers. I really must have been tired. Gears and I usualy are both night owls. 

[OOC: Forge has his normal spell load and is carrying his Backpack, Walking stick/club, spell book and tindertwigs.]


----------



## arwel (Feb 8, 2003)

Elias strides into the Badger his longsword hanging at his side. "So how is everyone? Ready for our little adventure into the seedy underbelly of this teeming metropolis? Rooksbridge and the clockmaker would make a good place to start, it'll let us ease into things."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2003)

Having primped and fussed for an hour Forge is ready to leave waiting for his best friend. Froud! Get up! We have an adventure "into the seedy underbelly of this teeming metropolis" as Elias might say. Gears wakes and alights on his companion's broad shoulder. Forge is dressed to impress in his favorite sapphire blue silk outer robe and black and silver shirt and breeches.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

James arrives wearing his chainShirt and Ring, and with his Greathammer in place on his back. "A bit fanciful language there, Elias, but appropriate I would say.  My night was restfull And I'm ready to go off to investigate now.  So were we going to split up or stick together?"


----------



## arwel (Feb 9, 2003)

Elias smiles broadly, "Just thought I'd inject some drama into the proceedings James. I don't think there's any need to split up just yet, perhaps later if things are gowing slowly." He looks at James' atire, taking in the mail shirt and hammer. "Damn, and there was me thinking I was being cautious by bringing along my sword."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

Larina stares at James as he arrives. "Damn, James.  How the hell do you study in that? I mean, the Military Strategy course isn't much less of a desk and table-top subject than Military History, is it?  And I can't even be _lazy_ in class in my leather, never mind write or think."


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 9, 2003)

Phowett arrives in his usual set of traveling clothes: a short, black top hat; a clean, tucked-in white shirt; black pants; and bare feet. On his back is a backpack with waterskin. On his side, a dagger.

"Good morning," Phowett says as he walks in with his staff touching things. He figures the crew is wondoring about his feet. "I can feel things better with bare feet," Phowett says with a smile.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2003)

Froud awakes, ignoring Forge, running about in his stockings as if the Dwarf wasn't there. 
;Hmm, yes...3 more drams should do it, no...4 maybe.' Froud applies a thin oil-like substance to an odd jumble of gears and sprockets on the table, saying to Forge 'Behold my new  Visual Information Storage Unit!'
Froud flips a lever and waits, excitement on his face...What happened next is uncertain...the Explosion was definately a loud one, though one could hardly see what damage was truly done through the thick Green Smoke. Grabbing his pack and boots, Froud ran into the Hall, coughing and muttering  'Hmm...maybe it was 3 Drams...' 

OoC:Froud has pretty much everything listed on his sheet, as I only bought things that he could carry.


----------



## Krug (Feb 9, 2003)

Linda comes in her usual garb, armed with staff and a dagger. I hope not to use these, she says. she memorizes the following: _Read Magic, Detect Magic, Cure Minor Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Cure Light Wounds_. Slash wishes to accompany me she says.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2003)

Forges deep bass rummbles out Froud! I'll kill you one of these days. Unfortunatly all of the guys in the dorm are very used to hearing Forge say this. Forge grabs his stuff and exits the room along with Gears. He yells as Froud gets away fom the acrid smoke. Your paying to have my clothing washed.   Gears takes to the air and out a window trying to get the smell out of his feathers, and Forge makes his way to the Badger.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 10, 2003)

Yara brings out a few drinks for everyone, including a milk for Phowett.  "See?  I'm learning," she quips happily.

The shutters have been opened fully to let in the bright sunlight and the pub has a cheery atmosphere.  Rather than last night's poet, today's entertainment consists of a pair of young looking gnomes playing outlandish instrument - which looks somewhat like bagpipes connected to a four-foot tall boiler on wheels, crowned with trumpet horns.  One fiddles with the keys on the bagpipes and sings a catchy ditty while the other hums along, turning levers and spigots on the boiler.

_OOC: So where does everyone want to go?  I have Elias as heading for Rooksbridge, and Forge possibly to City Hall, but I don't have destinations for anyone else.  Also, for Forge, what is his normal spell load?  I can't find it listed anywhere.  Could you add it to your Rogues Gallery entry?  Thanks!_


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2003)

Linda will follow Forge. Whereever he went, things got interesting, if a bit chaotic and destructive.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 10, 2003)

Larina will take a look around in the Clockmaker's area, in his shop, and if she can find them, the Clockmaker's friends and family.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 10, 2003)

"Thank you," Phowett says to Yara as he recieves his milk.

Phowett will follow Larina to the Clockmaker's area.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2003)

Froud will go to the Clockmaker's.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Linda will follow Forge. Whereever he went, things got interesting, if a bit chaotic and destructive. *



[OOC: Methinks the lady has me confused with Froud.]

Yes Forge will go to city hall. (I was sure I had posted his spell list. I post it asap.)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

James shall accompnay Elias.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 11, 2003)

The group decides to split into two groups: Forge and Linda heading for city hall while the rest head to Rooksbridge.

After a half hour of walking from Ravenscraig to the edge of Crowngate via the cobbled Royal Way Road, the Enchanter and Druid stand outside the hallowed white-washed walls of city hall.  Huge wooden doors have been swung open and a pair of city guards flank the entrance, breastplates gleaming burnished silver and the white plume of their helmets a contrast to their dark cloaks.  They stand dutifully, hands resting on their scabbarded longswords as they watch the passersby.  City hall itself is an elegant five storied building with a slanted, red-shingled roof.  Over the door and in regular recesses about the building stood statues of a winged woman with flowing hair and a youthful expression - a representation of Arcos, the goddess the city took its name from.

Inside, two long couches sit facing a large desk, behind which is an old elven crone, silvered hair elaborately done up in a beehive.  Her eyes seemed colourless, they were such a light hue.  Several people wait patiently on the couches, including one that Forge recognized - his cousin, Travar.

The young dwarf looked quite the opposite of his elder and more respectable cousin; shorter and more compact, and his hair was a very light blonde.  Thick eyebrows hid his eyes, but Forge could see that Travar was scowling at his appearance.  "Whut are you doing here, cousing?" he asked, accusingly.

The elven woman stood and smoothed out her lilac dress, giving the newly arrived pair a warm smile.  "Welcome to Arcosia City Hall," she said sweetly.  "How may I help you today?"

~

The journey to Rooksbridge was uneventful.  The thatched and shingled roofs of Ravenscraig soon gave way to the thick smokestacks and massive chimnies that were the trademark of the industrial district.  On the streets, merchants peddled their wares in a sing-song lyrical way: "Get your clocks here!  Clocks for sale!"
"...Music in a box!"
"...Hey-ho, listen to me!  This clockwork bird has the nicest song, don't you agree?"
... and so on.  Grubby street urchins weave their way through the crowded streets and city guards on horseback patrol lazily.  Looming over all are two large black clocktowers that poke into a muddy haze that seems to cover Rooksbridge at all times.

It is not hard to find the deceased Clockmaker's house: a few questions here and there by Phowett lead the group straight to it.  The place is a two-storied hut that is sandwiched between two larger buildings.  It apparently doubled as the gnome's shop: big letters in both common and gnomish proclaim that this place to be "Philander's Clockwork", and in the single large window in the front displays a variety of the man's handiwork.

The side street on which the shop is located is only lightly populated with men and women going about their business.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2003)

Forge looks at Linda and asks, I appologise but could you discuss what we need with the ancient one? I must find out what my father's sister's Son is doing here before he has a chance to do it. Forge bows to the Elf Your Pardon My Lady. and turns to Travar.
Travar. What are you doing here? Waiting to be imprisoned? Forge looks at his cousin with a mixture of mirth and concern. Gears never takes his eyes off the Elf and Linda.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 12, 2003)

Travar tugged at his braided blonde beard, his eyes narrowing in suspicion.  "I could eas'ly ask you the same, cousing."  Lifting a small pouch from his lap which clinked with the sound of coins, he stood up.  He motioned to Linda.  "You spend too much time with the limp-wristed pansy-eaters, ya know.  When're you going to learn how to be a real Dwarf?  Look at you, with your blue dress and your 'cultured speak'.  My mother's brother must be so disappointed."

Travar made to turn, his heavy brown leather boots ringing on the grey and white marble floors, his black woolen cape twirling behind him.


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2003)

Linda speaks to the elven woman. We've come to ask about a certain prisoner. We wonder if we can look at the evidence for his case. 

She replies to Travar. Call me a pansy eater and I'll get some squirrels to eat your face!


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 12, 2003)

Larina looks at the house of the Clockmaker. "Well, I guess we'll just go on in, then.  Come on, Froud." She goes inside.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 13, 2003)

Forge steps on the end of Travar's cape making him stop (hopefuly) You haven't answered my question. What are you doing here? Forge has little concern of what his lesser cousin thinks of him. However since he is an Ironsong his actions reflect directly on the clan.


----------



## arwel (Feb 13, 2003)

Elias pauses and sighs, attempting to convey an aloof disinterest in the proceedings. Unfortunatley his true feelings are betrayed and he quickly follows Larina inside, eager to begin this amusing diversion. "Hello? Anybody home?", he says as he steps through the door.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2003)

Froud accompanies the young Larina, wondering what sort of questions she would ask.
This was all very exciting, though the young Mechanist was saddened by the Clockmaker's Death, all the inventions that he had yet to create, to finish...Shaking these morose thoughts from his head, Froud smiles and enters the house.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 14, 2003)

The old elvish woman stared at Linda for a few moments before cocking her head to one side in puzzlement.  "I'm sorry, young lady, but why would you think that the city hall would keep evidence on any case?  And if we did that we would show it to just anyone from off the streets?"  She regains her smile, skin pearly and almost translucent. "If you are interested in seeing a trial, there are... two, I believe, scheduled for today.  Do you know where the Halls of Justice are?  I can write you some directions if you'd like?"

Linda recalled that the Justice Halls are located on the edge of Swanbridge, at the corner of Old Court Avenue.

Travar growled as his movement is arrested, due to his cape being caught under Forge's foot.
"What is it to _you_?" he asked, trying to squirm his way from the wizard's grasp.  "I am doing some research for my Politics class."  Almost before Travar was even finished, Forge knew he was lying.  Travar always tugged his ear whenever he fibbed, and if that wasn't enough, Travar had _never_ taken an interest in Politics.  His mother had often complained about it.

But now the young dwarf pulled himself from his cousin's grasp.  Forge may have been the taller, but Travar was by far the stronger.  Taking care to gather his cape this time, Travar strode to the door.

~

Larina, Elias and Froud stepped inside while Phowett and James stayed at the door, unsure whether to follow.  Though the place seemed smaller outside, the front room that served as a storefront was full of mechanical clocks of a multitude of shapes and sizes.  Usually, they'd be arranged on sturdy wooden shelves, but currently these were all knocked askew, dumping their contents to the ground.  In the center of the room stood three figures before a small flickering fire.

The first to turn to them was an Elf of medium height, crimson hooded cloak thrown back to reveal rosy-pink hair and large copper eyes.  His skin was very fair, and his cheeks were coloured with violet face paint.

Beside him was muscular human, whose brown hair was tied back in a white-ribboned braid that went halfway down his back.  Grey eyes glared at the newcomers from an earthen hued face.  A large scarred hand was already reaching across his boiled leather shirt for the sword at his side.

The final figure had the diminutive stature and face of a halfling, with thick curly black locks crowning his head and cool blue eyes.  He took a step back in surprise, almost tripping over his dark green cloak before regaining his bearings.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 14, 2003)

Knowing that a sword is not a good thing in a conversation, Larina attempts to disarm the large man with a wave and a smile. "Hi!  I'm Larina, and this is Froud, and we're investigating the recent murders that have been happening around the city.  We were wondering if we could ask you a few questions about Philander?"


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 14, 2003)

_*~ Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*_

The Elf stepped forward lightly, a crooked smile appearing on his lips.  He was handsome in a boyish way, and those eyes like polished brass held mischief.  However, he put a slender hand against his human companion to stay the man.

"Greetings, Larina, Froud, and Friend of Larina," he said, greeting the thief, the gnome and Elias in turn.  "Alas that we are not friends of Philander's to answer questions of him, though I heard well of him.  We _do_ work for the same employer that the good Clockmaker did, however, and it is at their behest we are here.  And we are done here, so we must take our leave."

He bowed low, his eyes not leaving Larina's.


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *The old elvish woman stared at Linda for a few moments before cocking her head to one side in puzzlement.  "I'm sorry, young lady, but why would you think that the city hall would keep evidence on any case?  And if we did that we would show it to just anyone from off the streets?"  She regains her smile, skin pearly and almost translucent. "If you are interested in seeing a trial, there are... two, I believe, scheduled for today.  Do you know where the Halls of Justice are?  I can write you some directions if you'd like?"
> *




But we are the ones paying for your upkeep, miss. We are the public, and we have the right to view it. And the Cockscombe killer... he murdered my cousin. I used to play with her... and that time is past. however, I am not sure if the man that is due to hang is the guilty one. I wish to persuade myself that it is so, and that my cousin's soul can rest in peace.  Linda says, trying to persuade the woman to give some more information.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 14, 2003)

Larina sighs. "Oh.  Thanks, anyway.  By the way, where can we find the employer? Maybe he could help..."


----------



## arwel (Feb 14, 2003)

Seeing that something is afoot Elias steps forward and clears his throat glancing round the ransacked room, seemingly oblivious to the danger that these men could pose. "Ahem. Please forgive my friend for not introducing me. My name is Thomas. Yes, his employer, how is he? I hope he's keeping well. You will send my regards to the old boy won't you?" Elias looks over to the fire and then back at the elf and smiles and winks at him, hoping that his bluff of familiarity with his master loosens the violet cheeked rogue's tongue. "Actually come to think of it where can I find him, I was thinking of talking buisness with him. And Larina is correct, he may be able to help us with a small matter. Oh, and may I ask your name my good fellow?"









*OOC:*


 For the duration of the investigation I'll use psychic inquisitor automatically on everyone I meet.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

James enters and stands beside and just inside of the door, surveying the room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 15, 2003)

_Gears try to keep an eye on him._ Forge thinks to his heartbond. My lady I do apologise. Linda and I are very interested in what is to become of her cousin's killer. Linda is very intuitive and has had a "sense" that the one who is held for the killings is not the actual killer. Forge begins tugging his right ear absentmindedly, My main reason for coming here was to check the city maps that my father Euber Ironsong had used to see if there was any way someone else could have entered the area with out being seen.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 17, 2003)

_*~ Arcosia City Hall, Crowngate*_

The owl sitting on Forge's shoulder looks from the druid to the doorway, and in a moment takes to the air, darting out of the hall and presumably after Travar.

"I will get you the address of the Halls of Justice," the matronly elf tells Linda with a wooden smile, shuffling off to her desk.  She picks up a brush and parchment and quickly draws up a map and directions.

At Forge's question, she seems to regain her cheer.  "Ah, that I can help you with."  She turns and screeches out, "REYNOLD!  Your services are needed, child!"

From within the corridors came a young-looking man wearing a grey tunic with scarlet trim.  Dusty brown hair obscured his eyes, but he seemed unaware of it.  "How may I be of service?" he asked in an excited, high-pitched voice.

"Take this young man to the Vault of Maps, Reynold.  He would like to enter an area of some sort."

"Of course, Miss Greenleaf.  Please follow me."  The young man turned without waiting to be followed, and began gliding toward the corridor, back the way he came.

_*~ Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*_

The elvish man's smile twists slightly.  "My employer?  Well obviously your friend 'Thomas' knows him well."  Copper eyes twinkle playfully.  The man seemed to be purposely ignoring Elias, focusing instead on the young woman.  "And my name I do not generally give to those I meet in the homes of dead clockmakers, but for you, my dear Larina, I will make an exception.  I am called Ulimar Treebranch."

James looks about the ransacked room.  He notices that little was left untouched - shelves were pushed over, tables were overturned, books have been ruined and strewn throughout the room.  Because of his out of the way vantage point, he can see that there is another person standing just out of sight in the back room.  By the height and build this fourth person is likely to be a human, but James can't be sure without stepping closer.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 17, 2003)

Larina lowers her head slightly, almost bowing. "Nice to meet you, Ulimar!" She turns her head to the door as James comes in, "And this is James." She leans over to Elias and speaks quietly "Thomas, you never told us you knew Philander's employer.  Who knows, you might be the killer..." She smiles at him.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2003)

OoC:Sorry all, I took a rather nasty slip/fall and whacked my head Friday night at work, and I haven't been online since, as a result.

IC: Froud steps forward looking about perturbed.
'I say, I do hope you lot haven't destroyed the place with your digging, for that is obviously what has been going on. I am Froud Rimp[lemastle, and the 'Dead Clockmaker' as you refer to him was my 4th Cousin, on my Mother's side.Now, I would ask you all to clear off before you touch something that may 'Go Off'. My cousin worked on more than Clocks, as I am sure you know.' 
Froud goes about the room, checking things, though always making sure that his back was NOT to the three strangers.My Spanner, of course, is in my hands, though I will use it to check things here and there to look unassuming.


----------



## arwel (Feb 18, 2003)

Elias gives Ulimar a venomous look, obviously not pleased that his gambit backfired. Elias turns slightly to Larina, all the while keeping his eyes on the elf. "By the looks of it, arsonists and thieves may well be a more imediate problem than Philander's murderer. Or perhaps we have just come back to witness his killers burning the evidence." Elias directs a wan smile at Ulimar before gently bringing his left hand to rest on the pommel of his sheathed sword.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

James nods as he is introduced. "Well met, Ulimar.  I don't suppose your friend back there would like to come out and join the party, hmm?" He nods towards the figure without ever looking directly at it, his hands crossed in front of his chest but ready to draw his weapon should the 'unknown' turn out to be hostile.

OOC: 
Uriel, I finally noticed how many games we're both in... That's like the 5th time I've seen "OoC:Sorry all, I took a rather nasty slip/fall and whacked my head Friday night at work, and I haven't been online since, as a result."

I'm starting to think I should stop reading before I give you a concussion.. Every 5 minutes it's like you're whacking your head all over again..  *L*


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

Linda will follow Forge quietly...


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 18, 2003)

_*~ Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*_

"Ulimar, we're done here," the muscular human grunted impatiently.  The elf looked to his companions and nodded as if the same thought had just occurred to him.

"You know, I believe you're correct."  He turns back to Larina, Froud, James and Elias.  "Perhaps we'll continue this conversation another time.  Despite your diminutive friend's claims, I don't believe any of you knew Philander well.  And since you are definitely not Longstock, I suppose this means you are troublemakers of some sort, so I'm sure our paths will cross again.  Trouble follows me everywhere, it seems."

To James he grins.  "Party?  No party here.  And Friend?  Not _Friends_?  I'm so very disappointed in your observation skills.  Very... lacking."

At this point, the human seems to be fed up, and with the halfling in tow, the two make for the back room.  Ulimar turns reluctantly, and then starts to follow.  In a few moments, the trio will be out of sight.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 21, 2003)

*~ Arcosia City Hall, Crowngate*

Reynold marched along, Forge and Linda in tow.  "Interested in the maps, are you?" he asked with a bright smile.  "The map room's one of my favourites.  I think only the Royal collection is better... though you may find a few rare charts with various noble estates... Atlus, Tilverton, Marcasa, the like."  He came to a stop outside a large arched doorway, and a heavy wooden door.  "Ah, here we are."  The young man reached for the bunch of keys at his hip and fished around for a big silver one before sliding it into the door's ancient lock.  A twist and satisfying click later, the door was open and the trio entered.

Inside, Forge and Linda could see that they were in a long room, walls lined with large cubbyholes which presumably contained the city's various maps.  Two long, sturdy wooden tables, scored by age and vandalism dominated the middle of the room.  Light filtered in from a large window that sat high on the far wall.

"Maps of the city are kept in this section," Reynold informed the duo, moving to the closest cubbyholes and tapping them.  This particular one was filled with iron scrollcases, each embossed with the name of a district.  "The subterranean maps are here.  They require great care."  He indicated another cubby, which held a leather pocket.  "If you need any help, I'll try my best to give it."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 21, 2003)

Larina stands, her lips moving silently, as if she is talking to herself internally.  Quickly, she leans over to the others, and speaks quietly but hurriedly. "Quick!  What should we do?  Are we going to let them go?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 21, 2003)

Many thanks Reynold. My friend and I have it from here. Forge starts looking through the maps of the section where the murders took place. He will be especialy vigelent for any hidden doorways. Linda? Could you peruse the maps of the caves? He says blushing at the audasity of him speaking to her.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

OoC:Jemal, yep...we do seem to be in a lot of shared games  

IC:'Let us follow these ruffians and point them out to a Constable perhaps?' 
Even as he speaks, Froud is busy looking about for any 'Clues'.


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2003)

Linda doesn't notice Forge's blush. She's not used to urban ways. Gladly. She starts to peruse the maps.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

"No, we're not." James moves to follow. "He insulted my observational skills.  I dislike being insulted nearly as much as I dislike being blown off."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 24, 2003)

_*~ Arcosia City Hall, Crowngate*_

Reynold stands aside as Forge and Linda seek out the maps that interest them and lay them down on one of the long tables.  Doing so, they manage to make note of a number of out of the way passages that link the undercity to the above-ground.  They also discover a number of sewer routes that are close to two of the murder sites; the post man's and the prostitute's to be exact.  However, there is no overall pattern, and nothing to suggest that the killer did in fact make use of these secret places.

_*~ Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*_

James and Larina move to follow Ulimar and his gang out the back, while Froud takes a moment to give the room a cursory examination before he follows.  From his earlier rooting about, the gnome notices that at least some of the valuables that the Clockmaker seemed to own were left, sometimes scattered on the ground, some left in open chests and earthenware jars.  With a quick calculation, Froud estimates that there is at least sixty gold crowns just lying here.  The young gnome found many a spring or other metal bit that could be scrounged for his own creations, and was even able to find a blueprint for some strange mechanical contraption.  That was all the time Froud could afford to searching without being left behind by the two humans eager to follow Ulimar.

James and Larina made their way through the back room, which contained a metal stove and table, a pantry and larder.  Narrow steps built for a gnome wound their way up to the second story.  The kitchen had been much less ransacked, and though a few drawers had been pulled out and emptied, this section of the house looked much more presentable than the last.  The back door hung ajar, and Larina caught sight of movement past it, so the pair made their way out.

The back door looked off to a dirty, narrow alleyway that was carpeted with refuse.  Rats scurried between the crates and barrels that lined the rotted fences, searching for food.  At one end, they could see the human moving off into the shuffle of a side street.  The James and Larina started toward it, and Froud caught up with them.

Elias and Phowett decided to stay at the Clockmaker's for the time being, unsure as to whether or not the criminals might return.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 24, 2003)

Larina walks up to the side alley as quietly as she can, and quickly peeks her head round the corner and withdraws.

OOC: I'm talking peeking round for just long enough to see any ambush, and pulling her head back from any impending sword swings or crossbow bolts, BTW.


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2003)

Linda turns to Forge. Well we haven't learnt much. Lets join the others. Besides Slash is waiting.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

I hate to admit defeat but it seems there is nothing to see here. Come Linda lets not leave Slash and gears waiting. Forge folds up the maps and thanks Reynold. He will lead the way back to the main chamber/ front desk and hope that Gears is waiting for him.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 25, 2003)

*~ Arcosia City Hall, Crowngate*

With a tinge of disappointment, Forge and Linda put away the maps and Reynold led them back to the main foyer.

"Sorry you didn't find what you're looking for," the young man told them.  "Good luck."

The main foyer was much as they left it, with even most of the same people sitting on the bench.  Gears hadn't returned yet, but Forge was certain that his heartbond was following his last orders and tailing Travar.  Slash the wolf waited just outside the building at the door, pacing restlessly.

_OOC: Just waiting on the rest of the gang in Rooksbridge before I update further._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

James follows behind Larina, ready for ambush but not really expecting it too much.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 27, 2003)

_OOC: Guess everyone else is taking a much needed break from the computer...   I guess we'll continue.  Also, I'd appreciate some feedback over on the OOC thread .  Thanks._

*~ Behind Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*

Moving like a shadow, Larina creeps over to the lip of the alleyway and peers onto the quiet road.  She is in time to catch the halfling's small frame ducking around another corner to the left.  Before she can move to follow she, James and Froud are distracted by hollering from the right.  James peeks around the corner in time to see a single small boy racing away from four older ones.  All five are wearing the disheveled rags of the street people, and none seem much older than Larina herself.  Three are armed with makeshift weapons such as wooden planks and rocks, which they wave over their heads as they pursue their smaller quarry.

In about ten seconds they will pass by the group.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

James, resplendent in his armour, times it so that he can step out right in front of the lead child with a "HALT!", hoping to catch them all off-guard enough that they will, well uh... Halt.  "Don't be frigthened, I only wish to talk to you."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 3, 2003)

*~ Behind Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*

James steps out before the lead boy.  Because the boy is looking over his shoulder at his pursuers at that precise moment, he can't get out of the way of the fighter; with a resounding crash, he bounces off James' chest and stumbles onto his butt.

The pursuers slow to a jog, warily watching the three strangers before them.  Those with weapons clutch them tighter as they sneer, throwing looks at the kid on the ground before James.

~

As Forge and Linda make their way to Rooksbridge to meet up with their friends, they make their way down a bustling street, full of a throng of people coming from market.  Suddenly, there's a sound of wooden snapping in protest and the crowd begins to part rapidly with shouts and hollers.  Bearing down on the pair is a large horse-drawn cart piled with sacks of what are presumably grain... without the horse!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Linda get out of the way! Forge yells and jumps out of the way. If he can he will try to grab ahold of the wagon as it passes him by.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 4, 2003)

Larina rolls her eyes. "You know, we really _really_ don't have time for this." She sighs, and he had moves instictively to the rapier getting ready to draw it if the others attack.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2003)

"WHAT has this boy done that you would chase him with weapons?" James asks, his arms crossed over his chest.  "I don't recall the city guard using sticks and stones."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 4, 2003)

*~ The streets of Crowngate*

Both Linda and Forge try to get out of the way but the press of the crowd too great.  Linda is clipped but manages to roll out of the way (taking 1 hp of damage).  Forge, intent on making sure Linda gets out of the way, is blindsided by the runaway cart (taking 3 hp of damage).  Grunting through the momentary pain, he manages to hold on to the lip of the cart and pull himself up so that only his legs are dangling off the edge.  He can see that this cart has been modified to have a metal box covered with dials and buttons.  A wooden lever, snapped in half, sticks out of the side of the box.

*~ Behind Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*

One of the young men stepped forward, rubbing a hairy hand against his large nose.  "This really ain't no business of yours lass, so why don't you take yer boyfriend and leave us be!  That little bugger stole something from us, and by Karthic I plan to get it back."

The young man before James climbed to his feet, grasping at James' hand.  "'Ave mercy on me!  Save me!" he pleaded.  "Y'leave me with these fellas, and that's another body Longstock be fishing outta the bay morrow mornin'!"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 4, 2003)

Larina almost bursts out laughing "Pah!  He's no Boyfriend of mine!" She turns her head to James quickly, "Err, no offence meant, James." and then she turns to the boy. "So.  What did you steal?"


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2003)

Linda goes towards the cart. She examines the metal box. What is all this? Some gnome's dire invention.

Slash comes by growling at the cart. It sweeps the crowd looking for those responsible.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2003)

[OOC: Am I correct in thinking the machine is still moving?]

Forge holding his arm where he was clipped looks at the gear box and wishes Froud was here. He will stick his staff into the gear box in an attempt to stop the machine.
Froud you usless piece of hill sod! Where are you when I _need_ Something destroyed?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2003)

"Yes, what is this 'something' that it is the lad has supposedly stolen from you?" James addresses the groups apparent leader, while Larina speaks to the boy.
Having a sudden bout of paranoia, he glances down at the boy to see if he has any visible weapons, or bulges that look like weapons under his cloak.

OOC: I just remembered a ploy JUST like this... the 'victim' that's being chased jabs a dagger into your side as you face his assaulters...


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 6, 2003)

_Argent: yes, the cart is still moving.  Not for long though - see below._

_*~ The streets of Crowngate*_

Thinking quickly, Forge jams his staff into the slot on the box, and with a grunt, manages to shift the mechanism inside.  With the sound of metal grinding against metal, the cart shudders and finally comes to a stop - moments from collision with a nearby building.  The force of momentum threw some of the bags off the back of the cart and onto the dwarf Enchanter in a cloud of flour and grain.

Linda scanned the crowd, and saw two halflings pushing throught to come running towards the cart.  They stopped however, when Slash padded into their path, growling threateningly.  Both came to a halt and simultaneously threw up their hands as if to calm the wolf.

"Nice doggie..." the first one, a rather plump halfling with silver curled mustache and wide-brimmed hat tried.

"Ah don't think it's workin'," the other, a ruddy-skinned blond informed his companion, his blue eyes locked on the lupine form before them.

_*~ Behind Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*_

The young boy before James seemed to wilt under his suspicious gaze.  He looked to Larina, hoping she would be more sympathetic  "Beggin' yer pardon, ma'am, but I ain't steal nothin' from these ruffians," he squeaked, and was nearly immediately shouted down by the others.

"He got summar bread, and a pouch with ar money, the li'l demon!" the lead ruffian said, brushing a grimy dark lock out of his face.  The others behind him nodded or gave verbal agreement.

"I swear on all that's holy, this stuff's mine!" the young boy insists, clutching at his pockets protectively.


----------



## Krug (Mar 6, 2003)

"Nice and plump... Slash could feed on you for a week," says Linda threateningly. "You have injured my companion and myself. How do you wish to make recompense?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 6, 2003)

Larina continues to examine the boy, but speaks to the others. "He stole them, did he?  Can you prove this?  Were there witnesses?"

OOC: Larina is trying to work out whether the boy is lying, i.e. _Sense Motive_.  Anything unusual about the way he is acting?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2003)

"Sputter hack." There! That'll fix it . Forge says getting up and dusting himself off. There is four and grain coating him and thinkin his beard and hair. Are you well Linda?


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 8, 2003)

_*~ The streets of Crowngate*_

"We have plenty of flour and grain," the plump halfling speaks up quickly.  "A key ingredient that can be used in any baking good and it will taste extraordinary.  Though I must say your threatening me is quite rude."  The rotund fellow wipes the sweat from his brow, and his eyes move from the wolf to the druid.

_*~ Behind Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*_

The leader nods.  "Yeh I gots witnesses," he sneers at Larina, indicating the rest of his gang.  "We were all there when he did it.  Does this mean we'll get back what's rightfully ours?"

"It's mine," the boy intones again, weakly.  Lip a-quiver, tears welling in his big blue eyes, he looks as close to abject misery as one could be.  However, both Larina and James suspect that the boy is lying, but the gang seem to be teling the truth.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2003)

"Well, If the money is yours you should know exactly how much is in the pouch, should you not?  So, how much money would I find if I were to open that pouch?" James turns his gaze to the leader.  "If it is proven the money is yours, I'll get it back to you, but why not let the lad keep the bread?  I doubt someone would steal from such tough looking young men as yourselves if he were not desperate."  James feels pity for the boy, and contempt for the gang of what seems to be thugs, but if it IS their money, he would feel obliged to return it.. Unless he can find some way to prove that THEY came by it through unsavory/illegal means.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2003)

Forge looks at Linda and slash and realises that she is as wild and dangerous as the wolf. Linda please. These things happen. I'm only a bit hurt and I'm sure a healer at the academy will be able to heal me. Lets go. Forge gets off the cart and starts walking to the academy. He will stop only if the halflings try to stop him.


----------



## Krug (Mar 9, 2003)

"Quite rude? And what do you think I make of you charging your wagon at me?" Linda growls. "You're lucky we're in the city. If not you'd be lunch AND dinner for Slash. If I see you again be careful, else I'll turn you into a snail and I'll be a little more than just *rude* to you," she says. She follows after Forge, miffed and still seething with anger.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 11, 2003)

_*~ The streets of Crowngate*_

"Young lady, it was _not_ our intent to run anyone over with our cart," the plump halfling states hotly, "and if you could look beyond your own anger - which I must say is quite unbecoming of you - you would agree that -"

"Let's just go," interrupts his companion, shoving his companion in the direction of the broken cart.  "Thank the Mother of Bounties and let's get on with it, huh?"

Neither of the halflings attempts to stop Forge from leaving with Linda, as they are much more interested on assessing the condition of their odd vehicle.

_*~ Behind Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*_

The leader of the ruffians falters for a moment and exchanges glances with the rest of his gang.  "Alright, we'll give the little rutter the bread.  Was old n' crusty anyhows.  But the money's ours.  It's a few silver coins, no more n' ten or so.  Obviously nothing fer rich types like yerself.  But it's all we got."

The young man steps forward again, breathing deeply.  Now he was just ten or so feet away from James.  "Just give us what we got comin' and we'll ferget about the pecker."  He holds out his hand tentatively, clearly suspicious of the man with the greathammer on his back.

All of the street urchins look at James with bated breath, awaiting his decision.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 11, 2003)

Larina looks to the boy. "Well, kid?  How much is in there?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2003)

Forge slows and is gritting his teeth in pain. (He took almost 1/2 his hit points in damage) Linda I'm sure the little people didn't mean to harm anyone. Clockworks can be difficult to control when broken. He is holding his arm and looks in pain. I am very glad you and Slash were not harmed. I just think there was a better way of dealing with the Halflings. Remember this is a society not the wilds


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

"Fine." James takes a gold piece out of his pocket and hands it to the ruffian.  "Just leave the boy alone, and I'll make sure he leaves you alone as well from now on." He finishes, his voice carrying an air of dissmissal as he then turns to look at the boy, casting a glance at his companion.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 12, 2003)

Larina catches the glance, and jumps on the defensive. "What?  I don't trust any of them!  All of them working together have probably been trying to swindle us out of far more than a gold piece!  He's as likely to be a thief as any of the others!"  She looks to James, and then to the boy, and sighs. She reaches into her pocket and takes out a gold piece. "Here kid." She flips the coin into the air in the boy's direction.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2003)

*~ Behind Philander's Clockwork, Rooksbridge*

The leader of the ruffians looks down at the gold coin in his palm with amazement, hefting it in his hand as if he can't believe it's real.  "Good man," he says approvingly, satisfied by the money.  "All we want's what's ars."  With that, he backs off.  Once he reaches his friends, the four of them round a corner and are gone from view.

The young boy's eyes nearly pop out of his head as Larina throws him a coin and he catches it.  He too, weighs the coin in his hands carefully, then cautiously bites the corner before breaking out into a relieved smile.  "Th-thank you, ma'am," he manages to mumble.  "Ya gotta believe me, I ain't no swindler, ma'am.  I be a child of the street and no more or less.  It's a hard place, and I thank ya for makin' it a little less hard.  Isame bless ya."

That said, the boy cautiously starts to move down the alley in the direction James and Larina just came from, away from the last sight of the ruffians.

*~ En route to the University, in Crowngate*

Linda and Forge make their way back to the University grounds, the wizard hobbling a bit from his injuries.  They pass a wide variety of people dressed in elaborate dresses and longcoats that are the hallmark of the aristocracy.  The streets here also seem less crowded, giving the two ample time to talk as they walk.

_OOC: Linda and Forge, if you wish to do anything before returning to the University, you have this chance before I update your situation._


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 12, 2003)

As the boy moves away, Larina sighs again. "Poor kid.  I shouldn't have been so hard on him." She looks to James. "Look, I'm sorry, okay?  It's just we have a far bigger problem to worry about!  While we stood around, _they_ escaped!"--another sigh--"Oh well...come on, we'd better get back to the others."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2003)

"Do not worry about it, we'll find out what's going on here.  Always deal with the moment first, and then when you have time you plan for the future." He shakes his head as the boy leaves, then back to her "sure, lets go." he says, gesturing for the lady to lead.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 14, 2003)

_OOC: So is everyone headed back to the Hatted Badger?_


----------



## Krug (Mar 14, 2003)

Linda almost wants to smack the halflings. As she turns away, she considers getting some pigeons to plaster them with droppings. "Another time," she says.

_Yeah head back to the Badger_.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 14, 2003)

_OOC:  Back to the Hatted badger we go!_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2003)

I concur.. hatted badger.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 15, 2003)

OoC:Ack...One more time...My comp blew up etc...blah blah...new one coming soon...etc...@onComp@ work till then.
I hope you did see my post in the OoC threads, Loxmyth...

IC: I concur, back to the Badger it is.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 17, 2003)

*~ The Hatted Badger*

Larina, James and Froud arrive back at the Badger to find Linda and Forge already waiting.  Hob is fussing over the purpling bruise on the dwarf's forehead, chiding the young Enchanter for his carelessness.  "Crazy Halflings," he mutters.  "Leave the contraptions to Gnomes, I say.  Those ones can be bad enough with their inventions."  Applying a cool, wet cloth to Forge's head, the old barkeep sighs.  "I wish I could do better, but I'm no healer," he says.  "Just get some rest and you should be fit in a couple of days."

The Badger is rather empty this early in the evening; there are two other patrons who play at darts, and a man nursing a mug of beer as he idly chats with Yara, and that is it.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2003)

Froud hastens to the side of his friend.
'Forge, you Jackanapes! What adventure have you had, eh?'
Froud touches the bruise, saying "Does this hurt?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2003)

Forge goes red from head to toe. Through gritted teeth he says, Why no. Not at all. By the way. I would start running now. I have longer legs than you do, if not by much. Forge starts to get up and raises a fist at his best friend. He looks about to clock Froud one but just sits down. It wouldn't be worth the effort. Hey where's Gears?


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 18, 2003)

Larina sits down, and sighs. "Hob, a cup of tea would be _really_ nice about now..." she looks up to the others. "So.  Did we find out anything?"


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

"What we found out? That halflings should be hung and fed to birds. Almost ran us down," says Linda, scowling. She lets Forge get into the details about the map.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 19, 2003)

"Here you go, lass," Hob tells Larina as he places a hot mug of tea before her.  "Don't drink it too quickly - it's hotter'n the Hellfire."  Straightening, he moves to take his post behind the bar, draping a dirty tablecloth over his shoulder.

Forge can feel Gears at the very edge of his consciousness - the bird has been slipping in and out of empathic range for the last hour.  Currently, Gears is at the top of a tall building in Ravenscraig, observing Travar go about his shady business.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2003)

Forge's brow furrows. It would seem that my cousin is up to no good. Froud, would you acompany me to Ravenscraig to see what he is up to?  He looks to the group for a moment. Ah. Forgive me. I have family issues. As to the maps, there are access tunnels all over so there was not much help from them. Do we still want to look into the murders? I am very invested at this point. He goes back to holding his throbing head and waits on Frouds reply.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

"We definitely need to investigate further.. The people we talked to ran off while we were speaking with them, and we were... temporarily distracted from following them." James says, ordering a mug of the usual.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 24, 2003)

Yara brings out a pitcher of ale and frosted mugs for the group, favouring them with a warm grin.  "Ah, so what's the next move, then?" she asks, ignoring the disapproving looks she receives from her employer.  Hob tries to get her attention surreptitiously, but the young barmaid avoids his glare.  Eventually the old barkeep sighs and gives up.

"You'll all be the death of me yet," he mutters, wiping the sweat from his forehead with the back of his forearm.

The two dart players continue their game, laughing and rough-housing as they engage in a bit of verbal sparring.

Outside, the shadows lengthen and darkness encroaches.  Hob moves from lantern to lantern, lighting them in turn with a torch.


----------



## Krug (Mar 24, 2003)

"We don't seem to have much to go on," Linda says. She strokes Slash's fur.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC:New comp up and running

IC:Well yes, I'll go with you, after another pint.
Froud orders 2 ales for he and Forge to quaff.

Last to finish buys ,eh?

OoC: Does a Fort save sound good to see who can chug their ale quickest? I get to see idiots try this almost every night atthe Club where I work, and you would be suprised to see who does well and who can't do it...oddly, the big 'jock-types' often choke on their beers while tiny little girls down them easily.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2003)

[OOC: Uriel you are so bad! Thinking to challange a Dwarf to a drinking contest!]
Forge smiles at his friend and says, 
Your funeral pup. you can never out drink me. he whispers to Linda Make sure he doesn't use that Gnomish magic of his.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 26, 2003)

Larina winks at Froud, and then proceeds to down all her tea in one go.  Then she puts her hands over her mouth.  "Mmmf.  That is hot.  Ow." She reaches over for the ale, pours some--managing to spill more than a few drops in her haste--takes it all into her mouth, gargles it, then spits it back into the glass. "Bleugh.  This stuff is rotten. Ow.  How on earth you people drink this is beyond me.  Ow."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC:Hey, we Gnomes get +2 Con as well, Bub!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2003)

James takes a long draught from his mug as he watches the others, smiling at their antics... Specifically Larina's... 'gargling'.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 27, 2003)

Forge and Froud give each other a short curt nod of respect before tilting back their heads and tipping back their tankards.  Gulping mightily, the golden liquid rapidly disappears down their throats... but Froud sputters and chokes on his final gulp, allowing Forge to finish his ale handily.

At Larina's comment, Hob chuckles.  "I'll have you know, lass, that is some of the finest ale this side of Grimdale," he muttered.

_OOC: I used opposing fortitude rolls to determine the outcome of the competition.  Unfortunately, Froud rolled a 2.  Welcome back, Uriel.   Also, curious on where you guys would like this game to head.  Give me some feedback on the OOC thread, please._


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2003)

OoC: Ack!!

IC: Sputtering through ale foam, Froud grins and bows to Forge
'You win this time, friend, but I let you win, what with you being injured and all.'  The Mechanist moves beyond slapping range and to the door, ready for Forge's Adventure in Ravenscraig, a Gnomish Smirk upon his bearded (and a bit ale-soaked)  mug.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 27, 2003)

Ha! Told you. Dwarves make the best drunks aro...!  After saying this he looks around at his friends and thinks "OK how do I end this sentence with out looking like a fool."

Well lets be off Froud me good Gnome. We have a wayward cousin to capture. Anyone else comming?


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 2, 2003)

*~ Forge & Froud*

Much to Forge's disappointment, the only one who will accompany him on his trip is his Gnomish roommate.  Slightly dejected, Dwarf and the Gnome head off through the cobbled streets, which are rather empty.  Forge unerringly heads straight to the location of his familiar, and soon he senses the bird as it descends to meet him.  With almost a perfectly silent swoop of his wings, Gears alights his favourite perch on the Enchanter's shoulder.

The two stand before a two storied tavern that features the angular stonework that is the hallmark of Dwarven design.  Two stone pillars fashioned to look like various small beasts sitting one atop another bears a large banner which pronounces that this place is called "Grundle's" in the dwarven runic script.  The sounds of Dwarven shouting and cursing can be heard inside, as well as the sound of coarse music.

Standing by the large stone door, a pair of young dwarves stood, watching the newcomers.  Freshly bearded and well dressed, they had the look of the sons of nobles.  One twirled a dagger in his hands, idly watching as the newcomers approached, while the other did not even seem to notice them, instead intent on polishing his hammer to the best of his ability.

*~ The Hatted Badger, Ravenscraig*

Forge and Froud had been gone for about a half-hour when the door to the Badger swept open and three people swept in.  In the lead was a young man dressed in resplendent green robes.  It seemed as if his robes were made up of many different scales, and they rippled and moved as the light played across them.  Larina, Linda and James all knew of the man by reputation, if not personally.  He was known as Faldrik the Green, and he was an eminent student of Draconology.  In fact, he was one of the few who still studied in these parts.  Most of the learned scientists that studied dragons had gone south to Marguard or east to Silverwood after the Invasion, but Faldrik had still managed to find himself a mentor in Arcosia, and publicly announced his plans to do post-graduate work in the field as well.

On his arm was a striking young woman who contrasted a gauzy white shawl that covered her head and shoulders with a form-fitting black leather pants and boots.  Her black hair was braided back elaborately and coiffed so that ebony ringlets framed her large grey eyes and pouting lips.  Larina was the only one who knew this girl... As their eyes crossed, the girl, Saaga Panaelean by name, gave her a withering look.  Each had thwarted the other at one time or another in their bids to be the greatest thief in the world.  For the last few years, she had been a thorn in Larina's side.

The last to follow was a tall, hard-bitten looking man.  The perpetual scowl on his face seemed carved there in granite.  Muscles bunched under his grey poncho, and in the torchlight, his sun-browned skin seemed to have an oily sheen to it.  The scabbard of a bastard sword peeked over one shoulder, and his long brown hair, braided and bound with iron clasps in the Marguardin style, was thrown over the other.

"My good man," Faldrik the Green greets Hob, "a pitcher of ale and mugs for the three of us!  I've got much to celebrate, the least of which is my pretty friend here!"

Saaga preens for a moment, before placing a hand on her bosom.  Her voice is coloured by the accent of the people of Heneleh.  "Oh Faldrique, you know ah can't drink zit?" She looks at Hob.  "Jooz Shantique for me, yi?"

"Of course," blubbers Hob with a bob of his head, a bit flustered by the mere presence of the girl.  He dips under the counter to retrieve a bottle of wine, and starts pouring the drinks.

Behind Faldrik and Saaga, the large braided man said nothing, but watched the others in the room with interest.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 2, 2003)

"Yeuch.  I hope Hob spits in that wine.  Look at little miss Saaaaaaaaaaaa_ga_ draped all over Dragon-boy!  Pfff...I don't know what he could possibly see in that idiotic girl.  She thinks she's _soooooo_ great!  She thinks she's better than me!  And all the while she throws herself on all the men like some penniless prostitute.  Yeuch.  She'd better not come over here."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 3, 2003)

Forge looks at Froud and says Looks like a rough place. Do we go in? or do we go back to the badger?


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 3, 2003)

*~ Grundle's, Ravenscraig*

Before Froud could respond to Forge's questions, the dwarf with the dagger interjected.  "Har!" he bellowed the greeting, strolling casually towards them.  Beside him, his hammer-wielding companion fell into place, his face expressionless as his gaze settled on the gnome.  "Welcome brother!" the other greeted, sliding his dagger smoothly into the sheath at his side as he came. "It's excellent to find so many stonekin in this wonderful city, ha!"  

Glancing from dwarf to gnome, he stroked his short blonde beard as if in thought.  "I see you plan to enter this establishment today." He motioned his red-capped head in the direction of the great stone building behind him.

*~ The Hatted Badger, Ravenscraig*

Faldrik either did not hear or did not care about Larina's words, but Saaga's head swivelled to the other thief to regard her with a venomous glare.  As the trio walked by to sit at one of the Badger's bigger tables, Saaga held her nose when they passed by Larina and her companions.

"I hope you are enjoying the wonderfully quaint ambience of the place," the Draconologist was telling the woman on his arm.  "I enjoy it quite a bit, and the food is excellent, even if the selection is lacking."
Saaga favoured him with a lazy smile, all cheeks and lips.  "Faldrique, az long as we sit upwind of zis table, ah will be fine, yi?"
"Most excellent," Faldrik replied happily, pulling out a seat for the Henelesse woman, who took it gracefully.  He then turned to the Marguardin.  "I trust this is sufficient, Yarlan?"

The big man shrugged almost imperceptibly, as he took his own seat across from the other two.  "We shall see, Sage Faldrik.  I am more interested in your work than in your drink, in truth."


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 3, 2003)

"Uh-oh.  Now _we'll_ be the ones stuck downwind.  Pinch your noses, everyone, her clothes spend so much time on the floor she never gets a chance to wash them."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 3, 2003)

[OOC: RED CAP? I hope you don't mean to say this dwarf is a Red Cap. Oy Vey!]

Forge looks at the 2 and says, What kinfd of amusments can we find inside 'brother'? He will look for any tell tale signs of who they may be or group affiliations.


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2003)

Linda joins the rest at the larger table. She did not like the Dracanologist or the way he flaunted his woman, like a gaudy trinket.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

"Hmmf, A man is not a man if he needs to hire a lady for his arm to impress people." James says to his companions, but just loud enough that those at the other table could hear him, and then takes a good chug of his drink, smiling and winking at his friends as his back faces the trio.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 4, 2003)

*~ Outside Grundle's, Ravenscraig*

Forge is unable to find any signs of the Dwarves' affiliations aside from their fine clothing, though their tunics look a bit tousled.  "About the usual in such a place," says the one who held the dagger, his sapphire eyes playful.  "Allow me the honour of introductions.  I am Pahl son of Barin and this is Krull son of Gam.  We have travelled a ways to see the sights of this city, and we're greatly enjoying it so far."

In response, Krull harumphed.

"Our problem is with a few of our rowdy brothers in yonder tavern.  You see, there was a bit of a scuffle earlier in the evening, and through what must be a gross misunderstanding, an object that is very important to us, a ceremonial hammer, was taken.  The culprit, a big fellow they seem to call Mountain, says he'll give it back if we can win a duel."

"But he's HUGE!" blurts out Krull.  "Like a slab of granite, he is!"

"Yes," agrees Pahl.  "What's more, I've studied at the Roll of Laws and it clearly states that duelling is forbidden after nightfall.  So good fellows, could you advise me on how I should go about solving this conundrum?  You must be seasoned veterans of Arcosia."  He says this last as he eyes Forge's bruised forehead.  "Perhaps there's some other way to go about this which is not obvious to outsiders, ha?"

*~ The Hatted Badger, Ravenscraig*

Faldrik the Green pushes up from his table and approaches the group, with a wide smile.  Only the worried wrinkle compacting his forehead gives any indication that he may be less than happy.  "Excuse me, sir," he addresses James, coming to stand beside the taller man.  "But I couldn't help overhear you.  Were you addressing me, by chance?  Or your companions?"

Saaga looks on approvingly while the Marguardin takes a long gulp from his mug, wipes his mouth with his whole forearm, and watches unconcernedly.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

James turns to look at Faldrik.  "Well, I don't personally know you very well, so I fail to see how I could have been adressing you." He glances over at the lady sitting at the table, and then back to Faldrik.  "Unless, of course, you HAVE hired a lady for your arm to impress someone... is that what you are saying?" He looks up at the man, trying to appear confused and innocent.  "Because if it is then I suppose you WOULD have reason to think I was adressing you." He glances back at the 'lady', then smiles and leans toward Faldrik, half-whispering in a conspiratorial tone "Had to settle this time?  What, money problems?"

OOC: We need a bard.... I can just hear "We will rock you" starting to play in the background of my head... but it's not quite loud enough to drown out those voices saying "Kill them all kill them all"...
anyways.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

Froud grins and mutters almost inperceptively under his breath
'Seasoned veteran of running his head in to arches and brisk walls, Forge is' before smiling his biggest grin and then addressing the two Dwarves.
'We may have affiliation with some of the more shall we say, 'work oriented' of the city. Folks that can help out in such situations. Of course, these people come not at all cheap. Some are quite expensive,wouldn't you say Forge?' Froud has a completely neutral face on, though beneath is a grin almost impossible to see <though Forge has seen this 'game-face' often enough>.
What trouble was the Gnome brewing, indeed...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2003)

Forge loos at his friend and thinks _Here we go again. Father hasn't released me from punishnent for the last time Froud did this to me!_ The Dwarven mage just turns to look at the other Dwarves and says Yes, it's true. Gears alights from his pearch on Forges shoulder and perches on a street lamp awaiting the time he needs to fly to get Linda or a healer. The Owl knows it's coming just not when.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 7, 2003)

_*~ Outside Grundle's, Ravenscraig*_

Pahl's grin almost extends from ear to ear.  "Oh, of course!  Say no more, say no more.  You will be ably recompensed for your troubles, ha?  I am sure we can come to a mutually benificial agreement.  If you manage to return the hammer to me, I will make it _very_ worth your time indeed.  What say you brothers?  On oath, then?"  He extends a smooth and callous free hand, much like Forge's, whose wrist he waits to grasp to bind the deal.

_*~ The Hatted Badger, Ravenscraig*_

The young draconologist nodded in understanding.  "Oh, I see.  My mistake.  What, money problems?  Oh no, I'm very well off, and much of my research pays for itself.  That would be like me suggesting that you too must pay for your wenching, but that you have lower standards, and a voracious amourous appetite."  He glanced innocently for a moment between Larina and Linda.  "But I wouldn't ever suggest that.  Again, you must forgive me, I'm dragon-blooded on my mother's side, and they say it gives you a bit of a temper.  In any case, I'll beg your leave so that I can return to my own entourage."  With those words he marched back to his table, his green-scaled robes scintillating in the red glare of the torchlight.

OOC: No Redcap of infamous evil fae type, Uriel, but possibly worse... you decide.   And Jemal, feel free to multiclass into Bard next level if you want, then you could burst into song after giving someone the stare or beat-down.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 7, 2003)

As he waks away, Larina frowns and throws imaginary knives into his back.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

IC: 
'He's not bad.' Thought James as he took another swig to hide his smile as he saw the look on Larina's face.  After he was under control again, he cleared his throat and looked around at his friends.  "Anyways, perhaps we should get back on course and try to figure out waht's going on here with these murders.  Anyone have any ideas?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 9, 2003)

*~ The Hatted Badger, Ravenscraig*

One of the dart players shouts out with triumph.  "Ha-ha, finally I win!  I tol' you I'd win, one of these days, Mert."
The other frowns, eyeing the dartboard with something approaching malice.  "Ah, it was beginner's luck, Hazmer," he mutters.  "And my darts were crooked."
"Ah Mert, don't be that way!" Hazmer complains.  "I won fair and square, your darts weren't no more crooked than mine."

~

Over at the Draconologist's table, he was tucking himself back in.  "Pleasant fellow.  Now where were we?  Ah yes, my work.  As you know, it's rare to find dragons in this part of the world anymore, so much of my work has been going slowly.  Going deep into the orc-infested jungles hasn't been an option."

"This I know, Sage Faldrik," the big man said, a bit testily.  "We Marguardins are the one's who guard the southern reach."

"Of course, Yarlan.  This is more for the edification of my lady friend here, so that she understand the background."  Saaga said nothing, just smiled gracefully.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 10, 2003)

Forge waits for Froud to say something. The akward silence anoying him to no end.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2003)

OoC: What, I thought you had a Plan, Forge!?!  kidding...

IC: Froud smiles again, showing his pearly whites.
Fround says 'Oh yes, Dwarven Oaths, very good.'  as he binds hands in a far-too-casual-manner.
Froud then turns to Forge and says 'Well , shall we go and get the Specialist?' 
Froud then awaits Forge's answer or comments, aware of his annoyance, though minding it not at all.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 12, 2003)

Yes my friend. Let us go to retrieve the specialist. We will return good brother Dwarves Forge will smack Froug up side the head when they are our of sight of the 2 dwarves. What are you planning? And how much money will it cost me by the end of this prank?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 12, 2003)

Froud tries to dodge the inevitable *Smack*, thought the Dwarf is fast...very fast... <Ouch>.
Smiling again, Froud begins;Look, all we need to do is get a Thief, perhaps one of our Classmates. Isn't this fun!?!'  The Gnome speeds forward, gesturing 'Hurry!' to Forge. School was so interesting sometimes.
Froud stops, lifting his finger as if he was about to remember something, perhaps why they had gone to Ravenscraig in the first place. Oh well, no matter, adventure awaited!
Froud is clearly heading back to the Badger...


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 14, 2003)

_*~ Outside Grundle's, Ravenscraig*_

Pahl smiles gratefully.  "Thank you, both of you," he almost gushes.  "Har!  You won't regret this.  The Houses of Barin and Gam will be your staunchest allies, may your sword arms always be strong!" He nods at you merrily.

"We will be staying at the Gemcutter Inn, in the Undercity.  Come find us there, in rooms 1 and 2, ha!"

With that, the two Dwarves started off and sight of them was soon lost behind a corner.

Forge and Froud arrived at the Hatted Badger fifteen minutes later to find that their companions in the exact places they'd last seen them.

_*~ The Hatted Badger, Ravenscraig*_

The draconologist droned on about the complex maths and magics he'd used to model and understand dragons and their biology, behaviour and abilities, going so far as to point out that by current scientific understanding, dragons shouldn't be able to fly through the air or move as fast and fluidly as they do.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

***BUMP***


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 28, 2003)

_*~ The Hatted Badger, Ravenscraig*_

Hob nodded in acknowledgement as Forge and Froud entered the pub.  "Welcome back, lads," the old man greeted them heartily, fanning himself with pale green hanky.  "You'll find your gang right where you left them."  As the old barkeep had implied, not much had changed in their absence over the last half hour.  Linda, Larina and James still sat at a table, drinking and carousing as students do.  A pair of young men played a racuous game of darts.

The only new addition was the trio that sat at their own table: Forge recognized Faldrik the Green and Saaga Panaelean, but neither the Dwarf nor the gnome had ever seen the tall well-built man in the poncho who sat with them.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2003)

Froud sits down, grinning and twitching with excitement.

COmpletely ignoring the situation and conversation regarding the Murders, Froud says 
'We have a Mission! Well, a Grand Adventure, really, There is this Dwarf that needs someone to retrieve his Warhammer from some guys that have it. Family Heirloom or some such. Anyways,all we need is a Thief, or perhaps a 'Rogue', as I don't know anyone that likes being called a thief...So, the Dwarf is gonna pay us a Fortune in Gold to get it back. Who's in?' Froud orders another ale, smiles at Forge and waits for an answer, just then realizing that as of yet, there was no _Plan_ .


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 29, 2003)

Forge gives Froud the grandest hairy eyeball that he can, You silly Gnome, They were obviously theives in their own right looking to have some dupe try to take the hammer from a victem. I cannot believe you fell for that. Forge looks at the rest of the group. Larina? Are you up to some fun?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 29, 2003)

Froud scoffs at Forge's assumptions, seeing as they are completely wrong...well except the part about him being Silly.


----------



## loxmyth (May 1, 2003)

_~ The Hatted Badger_

Yara walked over to the group, bearing a tray that held another pitcher of ale and a pot of tea, along with two mugs for the new arrivals.  The first pitcher was already dangerously low.  "How 'bout it, fellas?" she asks Forge and Froud, "Will you be having some more ale, or are you done drinking for the night?"  She pointedly eyes the gnome at the last.


----------



## Uriel (May 3, 2003)

Froud looks back at the Barmaid, wondering why she was eyeing him so.


OoC:Sense Motive
'Why, I do think that another pint is in order.


----------



## loxmyth (May 5, 2003)

_~ The Hatted Badger_

Froud's not entirely sure, but he figures Yara's eyeing him because of his drinking contest (and subsequent loss) earlier in the evening.  Yara always said things with a healthy dose of humour but she never meant anything by it.  Growing up a poor, moderately attractive barmaid, she had developed a quick wit and tongue to match, to keep up with the courseness of the pub's customers.

She placed a pitcher before Froud and Forge and then carefully set down two frosted mugs.  As she bent in close to pour the golden liquid, she whispered to them softly, "If you can wait for a couple of hours, when the Badger closes up, _I_ could help you.  What do you say?"


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

Froud <who accidently looks at her cleavage as she bends down, being a young and not-too-subtle Gnome> looks quickly to Yara's face  and winks.
'Perhaps that would be an interesting proposition, what'd'ya say Forge?'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 6, 2003)

I'll have another ale. and one for my olw. even he can out drink Froud! Forge laughs.


----------



## loxmyth (May 6, 2003)

_~ The Hatted Badger_

Yara smiled at the two in a satisfied fashion.  "Thanks," she gushed, her voice still low for fear that Hob would overhear her.  He was something of a father-figure to her and she knew he would disapprove.  "I'll be waiting outside in two hours if you have business you need to take care of first.  Remember."  She winked at the pair and then straightened up, returning to her duties.


----------



## loxmyth (May 9, 2003)

_~ The Hatted Badger_

After another hour, the draconologist and his entourage were finished hammering out their deal.  No one else in the pub was really paying much attention to that trio, but Larina and James both overheard snatches of conversation.  Faldrik the Green spoke at length about strange and esoteric things that left the others lost, but towards the end they did hear something interesting... that Faldrik planned to use that know-how to capture a dragon!

At that point, the Marguardin man looked pleased, and nodded.  "I will speak with my associates, but your work sounds intriguing and may be just what we need, Sage Faldrik," he rumbled appreciatively.  "I believe it is likely that we will fund your research."  Faldrik bowed respectfully and left, Saaga in tow.

Finally, the night was getting late, and everyone started to realize that the Badger was closing up since Hob and Yara made their rounds to collect all the mugs.  The group pays for their drinks, and then exits.  It's a warm, dark night, and a pale silver moon looms over the city.

~

_~ Outside the Hatted Badger_
While James was trying to think of what to do next, he recalled that there were half a dozen murder victims, and that the group had only tracked down one of them.

Fifteen minutes after the Badger had closed down, Yara joined Forge and Froud, dressed in a black hooded cloak.  Excitement glinted in her wide bright eyes.  "I'm here," she announced quietly, a large beaming grin on her face.  "What do we do next?"


----------



## Uriel (May 10, 2003)

Froud looked at the Barmaid Appraisingy (not the sort of appraising that he normall did, what with Bodices being wha they are). 'Right, it's just us three Skullduggering about, is it? What Fun, eh Forge!! 

OoC:Where is everybody...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 10, 2003)

Forge has this look of amuzment and outright panic on his face. Froud is used to the look since it's the same look he gives Froud every time another gnomish device in put in front of him. I would say that yes it's just us. Lead the way Gnome. 
Gears takes wing anmd flys on ahead a few yards from the group keeping an eye out for danger.


----------



## Uriel (May 10, 2003)

Froud pipes up 'Well, our Thief here should have some idead, once we give her the Skinny and all that.' 
Froud then waits for Forge to pipe in, as he begins recounting what the other Dwarf told them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 10, 2003)

Yara are you sure you want to get involved with this? Frouds scemes tend to blow up in my face and possibly yours as well. The Dwarf says to the barmaid. Froud your my best friend but some time I question your sanity. Lets go. I still have to find my cousin.


----------



## loxmyth (May 12, 2003)

_~ In the streets of Ravenscraig_

Yara followed in step with her shorter companions, still bearing an ear-to-ear grin.  She had listened patiently as Froud explained the situation, and nodded at Forge's question.  "Oh yes, I'm quite sure I want to be involved.  So you need me ta palm the hammer, and then you guys intend to come up with a distraction so I can make the get away!  Am I right?"

Stretching her arms out before her and lacing her fingers together, she cracked her knuckles audibly.  "This should be rather easy."

OOC: Not quite sure what happened to everyone else, but I'm moving ahead regardless.  Hopefully they'll post soon.  I assume the three of you will be heading back to Grundle's?


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

Froud Grins Aha! See, Forge, I knew she was a Professional! That is the Plan, Yara...' Froud just neede to um...finalize some details about the distraction now...

OoC:Yes@ back to Grundle's, maybe n OoC/email to kick them all in the butt?


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 5, 2003)

_~ Outside Grundle's, Ravenscraig_

After what seemed like forever, Forge, Froud and Yara arrived outside of the two-storied stone tavern.  The orange glow of torchlight and the rowdy sound of Dwarven voices let the company know that the tavern was still quite a popular stop.  Before they entered, Yara stopped them to clarify what they were doing.  "So, how do I know who I should be going after?  The first guy in there with a hammer?  What's the mark look like, again?"

OOC: A chance for you guys to formulate a plan, if you wish.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Froud coughs and indicates Forge 'Forge, goo fellow. Show the lady again what the markloks like. I have to think a bit on the Plan, just finalizing,mind you...Ahem'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm going to be thrown out of my clan for this I just know it. Forge says under his breath. This way Yara. I appriciate your doing this. Froud is mad as a Halfling but my best friend. I don't want to let him down. The Dwarven Mage walks up to the 2 clansmen who wanted a thief and says I have returned Kinsmen. Where is this base villen who stole your hammer? Forge knowing full well that they are crooks but trying to play along and buy Froud time.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 6, 2003)

OOC:  The Dwarves left at the same time you headed back to the Badger earlier.  They told you that they would be staying in rooms 1 & 2 of the Gemcutter Inn in the Undercity.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

RIGHT!
Froud's gears are working overtime. Here's what we do. Forge, you create some sort of smoke and fire illusion,distraction, coupled with my Prestidigitation/Dancing Lights and Ghost Sounds so as to make those inside believe that there is a Fire/Riot/Tarassque Attack/Whatever. Meanwhile, our esteemed Rogue here will slip in the back way and find/steal/extricate from the premises said hammer. There, that was easy.' 
froud looks very proud of himself.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

Forge looks at Froud and then to Yara and back to Froud again. That's your plan? Were doomed . Forge just hangs his shaggy head and heads for the door of the inn. Get ready. he says. (OOC: at work right now. don't have my spell list so will have to wait till tonight.)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

Froud scratches his chin....'Well, we could go in with you posing as a rich Merchant seeking...um, what are they again, a Guild of some sort? Seeking whatever it is they offer, then I could distract with my aforementioned spells, while our esteemed Rogue...oh Bother, you know the rest.' Froud looks Even More Smug and satisfied with his brilliant play.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 9, 2003)

_~ Outside Grundle's, Ravenscraig_

Yara raised a pencil thin eyebrow quizically, placing her leather gloved hands on her hips.  "Alright, which plan is it?  Smoke and fire, or rich merchant?  I personally vote for Rich Merchant.  That's a ploy with some potential.  At least give me a chance to case the joint out?  I don't even know who has the hammer yet!  'Sides, this place is made mostly of stone, I doubt it would burn much."

She turned to Froud and Forge though, waiting for their esteemed opinions.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Froud scrathes his chin again (taking an opportunity to sneak a peak at Yara in her well-fitting Rogue's Outfit. Ahh, huan women were just so...delicious, what with thse long legs, those lips those big round...
The Gnome shakes off his reverie 'Yes, a casing is most wise, friend Yara. And Rich Merchant is shall be. WHat is your esteemed Name, oh Noble Dwarf merchant?'  Froud is loving this, adventures were so Daring!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2003)

Forge is sweating and obviously not comfortable with this, I really think this is ill thought out. We could go to jail. Why don't we just get the constable and be done with it? the young Dwarf knows he will do what they want but felt he had to throw in one last chance at reason. I can see by your faces that this is going to take place with or without my concent. So I'll be your merchant, just call me Master Ozgrymm.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Froud makes a final glance at his and Forge's attire, making sure to hide anything that might identify them (Class Rings etc...) as being from The School, then it is on with the Fun!


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 10, 2003)

_Grundle's, Ravenscraig_

Froud pushes open the stone door.  Though it looks heavy it is surprisingly light, as the Dwarf architects who had designed it took into account levers and counterbalances.

Inside, the torchlight is dim and subdued, with great gray shadows covering the walls.  Of course, to the eyes of the Dwarves who are Grundle's main bread and butter, the ambient light level is not a problem.  The smell of strong ale immediately hits you as you enter, and the place has a close cramped feel.  Dozens of dwarves in various walks of life sit around on hard stools with large beer steins in hand, chanting dwarven drinking songs.  You spy a human or two, hunched over due to the low ceiling but generally having a good time.

At first you thought it might be difficult to spot your mark, but it wasn't.  Near the center of attention was the most massive dwarf you've ever seen, easily 5 and a quarter feet and heavily muscled.  He was surrouded by a bunch of dwarves in rough earthen-coloured hoods, all singing bawdy songs.  A beautiful jeweled hammer, clearly ceremonial in nature, hung at the giant dwarf's waist.

Yara gulped and frowned.  "Tell me the mark ain't that massive fellow over there."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2003)

Forge suddenly feels very at home. He orders a drink and says to Froud and Yara. Wait here. I'll go find out who the big one is. He will also cast Detect magic as he goes. Gears will be purched on his shoulder.
He approaches the Group and askes one of the group who they are. Greetings cousin, You seem a merry band. I'm Ozgrymm, what clan do you hail from?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

Froud looks about the place 'Finally, a properly sized establishment' he thinks. Froud awaits Forge's cue, heading to the Bar to order two Ales for himself and Yara.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 11, 2003)

_Grundle's, Ravenscraig_

Forge can detect the glow of minor enchantments on weapons and armour of various dwarves within his field of detection, but none that are overly powerful.  Strangely, the ornately carved hammer seems to lack any aura of magic whatsoever.

A little more confident, the dwarven mage marches over to the ring of tough-looking hooded dwarves and speaks to the first one he meets, a young newly bearded fellow with rosy cheeks and a large bulbous nose.

"Hail there!" he greets, swinging around his stein in a toast.  "Clan Fellstone, out of Arvodoc.  What do you want, poofy?"

~

Meanwhile, Froud and Yara wander over to the bar where a silver haired bartender who wears his hair in braids serves them the finest Root Rum Froud's ever had.  "Haven't seen you two around here before," he says, eyeing Yara suspiciously.  "You new in town, or just got out from under your mother's skirts?"


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

Froud smiles around his ale. 'I'm Burdont Amabar, new to the City, friend. Looking for work as an Engineer. This is Aray, my travelling companion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Forge smiles broadly and says I'm Ozgrymm of the Runemaker clan. Well met cousin. I was wondering about the fine hammer you have.  He takes another swig from his mug and awaits a responce from the other Dwarf.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 16, 2003)

_~ Forge_
The Fellstone dwarf eyes Forge suspiciously, his face scrunched in a massive scowl.  His eyes move to the hammer at the belt of the massive dwarf, who is too busy drinking beers carrying on with his other companions to notice the newcomer.  "What's it to you?  It's the Mountain's hammer, and that's all you need to know, Runemaker!"

_~Froud_
The bartender frowns.  "Yer a little too wet behind the ears to do anything but apprenticeship," he decides dissmissively.  "What's yer specialty?  Who'd you study under?  Where're you from?"

'Aray' decides discretion is the better part of valour and sips her ale silently, eyes straining in the dim light to make out her surroundings.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Forge gets a paniced look on his face and trys to remain calm, I ment no offence cousin. The workmanship on it is a wonder and the gems are the finest I've seen. I was just remarking that it is a great thing to behold and wanted to know more about it.  Forge calms as he says this thinking _Froud will not wake up at the end of this night. I'm going to turn to stone I'm so scared._ Forge continues, Can I buy you a round on my clan?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

Froud sips his ale and replies 'I;m not as young as I look, my good Barman. As to me speciality, Clockworks & Gears are what 'm about mostly. I do dabble in a bit of steamwork as well. Might you know of anyone looking for workers, Apprenticeship even.'


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 19, 2003)

_~ Forge_

The Fellstone dwarf visibly relaxes a bit, raising a black bushy eyebrow at "Ozgrymm's" offer.  His mouth breaks into a grin punctuated with gold teeth.  "Well, never could turn down a free drink."  He turns to his companions.  "Hey boys, this poofy here's buyin' rounds for us all!"

The gang turns from their gallivanting, and gives Forge a hearty cheer.  All except the impossibly large one.  He just gazes at the dwarven wizard with a baleful eye.  Then Forge loses sight of him as the gang of dwarves - at least half a dozen of them - surge toward the bar.

_~ Froud_

The bartender shakes his head, as if unbelieving.  "I might've heard of some work.  An acquaintance of mine lost a few of his gnome workers yesterday.  Been a rash of murders in the city lately, and a gnome was one of the targets.  So a bunch of 'em packed up and left.  Babies, the lot of them!  The murderer was even caught, I hear."  He pauses to push a braid over his shoulder and spit on the ground.  "Good riddance, I say.  Anyhow.  You want work, you show up at the docks tomorrow morning.  Look for Nomel Poddlestom.  Strange fellow, lives on a big red boat called the _Scarlet Hog_.  It's unnatural I tell you, but he pays well from what I hear and it's good honest work."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

Nomel Poddlestom, Red og, right my good Sir. Hey, did I just hear that good dwarf over yonder is buying a round?  Froud will raise his cup and salute the Dwarf 'Good Fortune to you, and yer Clan, My Good fellow!' 
Froud will tuck the info regarding the murders away for later.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

Forge takes the cheers in good humor. Infact he actualy seems very pleased with himself. He sends a mental message to Gears to follow the huge Dwarf.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 19, 2003)

_~ Froud_

The bartender nodded his shaggy head in acknowledgement to the gnome.  "You keep some of that fortune, you look like you'll have need of it."  Again, he glowers at Yara for a moment, before a crowd of thirsty dwarves descended on the bar and crowded about Froud and his companion.

_~ Forge_

The bartender held out his hand for payment from Forge before handing over a tray filled with steins of golden ale.  Again a cheer went up, and many a drunken dwarf made his way to the bar as word spread of the young dwarf's generosity.

In the back of his mind's eye, he saw that Gears had flown to a perch that allowed him to watch the Mountain push open a back door and slip out into the night.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2003)

Foreg tells Gears to continue following and he and Froud weill be there in a moment. Common! We need to go. He says to the two.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

Froud finishes his drink and leaves with Forge.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 26, 2003)

The trio push through the large crowd still lauding 'Ozgrymm' for his generosity.  Since the 'tide' of the drinkers is going in the opposite direction, the resistance is stiff.  But eventually they find themselves at the back door.  Forge pushes it open and leads the others out into the night.

They step out into a wide alleyway, lit only by the light of a silver, ethereal moon.  About 20 feet to the left of the back exit, the huge dwarf is talking with a quartet of leather-clad Gnomes, who seem to have a sinister look about them.  It may be their curlicue mustaches, or their pointed goatees, or the foreign cast to their features - but they did not look like 'normal' gnomes to the eyes of Forge and Froud.

"...an heirloom of great quality, of course" one of them is saying in a smooth, silken voice.  "That said, we still can't offer you quite that much for it.  I'm sure that we could come up with half of that, however.  It's still quite the sum."
_________
OOC:  Sorry for the delay in updating.  For some reason, I thought no one had posted to the thread, even though I could have sworn I checked yesterday.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

Forge looks at Froud with a _what the hades do we do now?_ look. He will reach into his spell component pouch just in case.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

Froud gives a half-hearted 'Er...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

Forge whispers to Froud. Wait here and watch. I'll be right back. Forge then goes back into the bar and lets one of the The Fellstone clan in on that fact that the guy is selling their hearloom.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 30, 2003)

_~Forge_

Forge rushes back inside, and is almost knocked over by a pair of rough-housing drunks.  He makes it over to the Fellstone clan dwarves and quickly tells them about the whereabouts of their comrade.  None seem bothered by it.

"What's it to you, anyway?" one of them asks, eyeing the young wizard down from behind his mug.  "Izzit yer heirloom?"

_~Froud_

At the sound of the door closing, both the Mountain and the odd gnomes turn to look at the gnome and human who stand by the door.  Yara lowers her lips closer to Froud's ears and whispers, "What's going on?  Is something going on?"  Clearly she can't see as well as Froud in the shadows.

As if in response to her question, the Mountain slings the ornamental hammer across his shoulder, and starts walking down the alleyway towards the pair, the quartet of gnomes in tow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 30, 2003)

So I was right! Forge says and runs back out into the ally. He sends Gears a message to give Froud a heads up that he should run. (something they have done for months). If and when he gets back out side he will sleep whomever he can if they are getting agressive.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Froud casts _Ghost SOund_  to the rear of the group of unfriendly looking folks...'You lot, what's up here, Stop in the name of the Watch!' 
Then he says to yara, 'Let's get out of here, the Coppers!' while running away from the Dwarf and the Gnomes, hopefully with Yara in tow.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 2, 2003)

In the dark alleyway, Gears screeches an urgent hoot that Froud had long come to associate with a bit of mischief gone bad.  Forge was sounding the panic button so to speak.

But Froud was already jumping into action.  With a deft gesture that ended with tapping his lips, the gnome opened his lips and spoke, but no sound issued from them.  On the contrary, before him and behind the advancing unfriendlies comes forth a challenge: "'You lot, what's up here, Stop in the name of the Watch!'

Three of the gnomes glance furtively over their shoulders, peering into the inky shadows behind them, but their leader barks, "It's just an illusion, you fools!  Pay it no mind!"  Nevertheless, only he and the Mountain had made any progress towards Froud and Yara.

Froud doesn't wait to find out any more, he turns and bolts for his life, Yara's longer legs easily matching his stride.

Forge rushes through the back door for (hopefully) the last time tonight and sees the large dwarf and one of the gnomes moving purposefully towards him not 10 feet to his left, and the sounds of his companions scampering away somewhere to his right.

OoC: Forge, wasn't sure if you wanted to cast or immediately beat a hasty retreat, so I have erred on the side of caution and let you start out 10 feet from your potential attackers.  Of course, if you cast now, at least one attacker could potentially reach you, just so you know.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Froud yells at Yara as they run 'Well, wasn't THAt fun! Mind me, I have to smack that Forge for such a DAFT PLAN!' Then Froud runs pell-mell through the streets back to the tavern.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

Forge gets out the door to see Froud and Yara bolt past. He mutters a curse in dwarvish the blasts the paint off the wall next to him and runs for his life.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 3, 2003)

Our intrepid trio easily outpaces their pursuers, who seem to tire quickly of chasing them anyhow.  Soon, Forge, Froud and Yara are far from Grundle's, having winded their way through maze-like streets and over a minor bridge that leads into the peaceful parks and meticulously manicured terrain of Swanbridge district.  Here, the mighty River Westering rushes on its snaking path west to the Unbroken Sea, small fishing boats and yachts tied up along its length.

Yara has caught her breath and smiles at Froud with a look of satisfaction.  "That _was_ quite the little run," she answers brightly.  Then she frowns slightly, looking over her shoulder in the direction of the Dwarven bar.  "But we didn't get our hands on the loot.  I'm sorry fellows.  I was sure we'd be able to nick it."

Behind them, Forge heard a splash, and turned to see the dark shape of a large man on the other side of the river and further down it.  The shape was wrong for a dwarf, but it was wreathed in shadows and obscured in the distance.  Something floated in the water though, buoyed along by the Westering's current.  The half-submerged thing looked vaguely humanoid, but Forge couldn't be sure at this distance.

Neither Froud nor Yara seemed to have noticed this yet, however.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey! What was that? The young mage said. *Gears. Go fly over that shape in the water, see if it's still alive.* He thinks to his familiar. 

Forge is off running again this time toward the river and the shape.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 3, 2003)

_Yes, yes,_ the owl thinks at his master impatiently, and then jumps into the air, wings silently beating as the currents pull the familiar higher.  Soon it is circling the shape that bobs along in the current, swooping momentarily to get a closer look.

_Smells like blood,_ Forge hears in his mind, as the creature climbs into the night sky for the third time.  _And it does not move._

OoC: Forge is heading for the shape in the water, not the one in the shadows, correct?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *
> OoC: Forge is heading for the shape in the water, not the one in the shadows, correct? *




OOC: Correct. I'll send gears after the shadows.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 7, 2003)

The shape floats down the river lazily, slowly spinning in the gentle currents as it bobs along.  Forge quickly runs to the riverside and spies it as it floats past a small flotilla of row boats.  It is obviously a humanoid shape, probably halfling from the size and shape.  It is out of arms reach, and Forge will either have to swim into the stream or abandon the body to its fate.

Meanwhile, Gears darts across the way, his thoughts telepathically whispered into his master's mind.  _A big creature, swathed in heavy clothes.  He is withdrawing to the streets._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

Guard!  Some one call the Guard! There's a man in the river! Forge yells and sprints as fast as his legs will take him. He will try to get into a boat as close as he can get to the body and fish it out with an oar. 
Froud! Get help. Yara, Help me get this person out of the river.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 8, 2003)

Froud will run off towards the most habited and lively looking street yelling 'Murder!Murder!! Watch! Ho the Watch!!!' and such.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 8, 2003)

_~ Forge_
With a paddle in tow, the Dwarven Enchanter makes his way precariously along a bobbing boat the body is sure to pass.  He was unused to the rocking motion, but managed to keep fairly dry nevertheless.  Swinging the paddle into the water, Forge sighed in relief as the body caught and with a little awkwardness, he was able to pull it onto the boat with Yara's help.  It is indeed a halfling body, pale of complexion and looking quite dead.

"Poor fool," she whispers somberly her eyes wide with fear, and then looks across at Forge. "The killer could still be at all, mark me.  We should beat a hasty retreat, 'fore we're next!"

_~ Froud_
Froud runs down the streets, which seem oddly empty and dark, even for the middle of the night.  A feeling of foreboding wells up in him as he scurries down flawlessly manicured, soulless streets, but passes as he breaks into an oasis of light.  The Gnome finds himself in a lantern-lit cobbled clearing that faces a tall stone building with marble columns; the Hall of Justice.  Two men in the bronze breastplate and plumed helemt of the City Guard are running toward him swords bared, hearing his shouts.

"Calm down, good man!" the first says, sheathing his sword and grabbing the gnome by his shoulders.  "What's seems to be the matter?  Murder, you say?"

_~ Miriah_
Miriah lay in her bed on the campus dorm, unable to sleep.  Was it because she'd need to present some progress to her academic advisor the next day?  It could have been because of the rash of murders; every one seemed jumpy and the nights were unbearable with tension.  Perhaps it was the weather; these days it seemed to shift between unbearably hot and stiffingly hot, and even cooler nights were muggy.  Of course, it could be nothing.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 9, 2003)

Miriah glances around her room. Nothing seems amiss, but she admits to herself that it would be difficult to tell what with all of her things scattered everywhere. The lack of a roommate only allows her to spread across the entire room. She looks around for Mouse and is reassured by the familiar presence next to her bed. Mouse looks at her alertly for a moment and then settles down, asking Miriah to do the same. After quite some time of listening to the night sounds outside the open window, she finally falls asleep.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 9, 2003)

Froud attempt to say three things at once 'A body in the river...my friend Forge saw the whole thing... Murder I say, a Murder!! Come on, he's getting away!' 
The Gnome then turns, running back towards the Bridge (hopefully with the Guards in tow).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 9, 2003)

Yara, could you watch for the guardsmen while I try to track down the killers? Gears is following them but he may loose them in a croud. Forge helps her get the boat to the shore and them hops out and starts running towards Gears' position.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 9, 2003)

_~Forge_
The wide-eyed look of fright doesn't leave Yara's pale face.  "Ye can't go off by yeself," she whispers quietly, but she stays rooted next to the body as Forge dashes off after his familiar.  Crossing back over the bridge, he unerring weaves his way through the moonlit streets, making his way to his animal companion.  Eventually, he comes to stand before an old decrepit wooden tower in Cockscombe.  Surrounded by similarly rundown buildings, the enchanter only knows he is at the correct place because Gears lands gracefully on his shoulder.  _The shape came here._ 

_~Froud_

With the guards running abreast of the gnome, Froud finally returns to the riverside - to find Yara hunched over the deadly-pale halfling corpse.  The guard men exchange uneasy looks and one pronounces, "he's as dead as a door post."

With a weary sigh, the other turns to both Froud and Yara.  "I'm going to need your names, and we'll need to check your weapons.  We can take your statement here, or at the Hall if you'd like."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

Froud looks shocked at te corpse, never having seen someone so recently killed. Showing his weapon, merely a dagger, as his spanner was a tool after all, the Gnome nods and looks about for Forge.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Forge will hide in the shadows across the street from the building and send Gears back to where Yara was.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 10, 2003)

_~Forge_
_Am I now no better than your courier service?_ the enchanter hears in his mind, but he knows it's idle grumbling and soon enough the owl flings himself into the air, arcing back towards the river.  Forge follows the flight of his familiar until its dark shape disappears over the top of some buildings, leaving him all alone.

Not a sound is heard, save for the ambient sounds of a sleeping city; the creaks and groans as a slight wind moves through the slum.  From the dark, menacing tower there is no sound at all, but it seems to grow slightly in Forge's mind.

_~Froud_
Yara shakily recounts her version of the events to one of the guards, while the other takes daggers from her and Froud.  "We were crossin' the Westerin right over there, minding our own business when Forge starts tearing off along the bank..."
"And this one here's Forge, I takes it?" asks the guard, indicating the gnome.
"No, no," Yara cuts in crossly.  "He's Froud.  Forge went off after the killer on his own..."
"What?  Just up and ran after the murderer, now?  Is he crazy?"
"Seems that way, don't it?"
"Alright, alright, forget him for a moment, sooner we get your statement the sooner we can go find your crazy friend."

Meanwhile, the other guard says a few arcane words and peers at the daggers in his hands.  After a few moments, he nods in satisfaction and hands them back.  "Looks clean," he says to his partner, then turns his attention to Froud.  "I'll need your statement now, sir.  Can you tell me what happened?  Just the basics, in your own... blimey!"

At that moment, the silent shape of Gears lands on Froud's head, giving the guard quite a fright at the creature's sudden appearance.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Froud looks up, petting the owl casually as he recounts his tale'Well, I didn't really see anything,as i was going over some calculations in my head regarding a perplexing conundrum consisting of several variables created by the fluxuating pressure of the internal gearing mechanism of the forward rotation disk in my newest Portable-Temporal-Assertaion-Device...Um, I was trying to fix my Pocket-Watch.I didn't really see anything.I heard Forge yell Murder and I sort of panicked and ran off to find you, well, the Watch. I mean it's not as if i knew it would be YOU, not knowing any Watchmen or their particular patrols or usualy places of visit or habitation. Such knowledge would be akin to stalking you or some such, or unfair guesswork on my part as to where you might be, which could be invasive to say the least.Likewise,any guesses that were confirmed as fact mightbe better used at the gambling Halls, would you not think? One could make quite a bit of coin at such a place, although I have never been to any such places, as many ,if not all, are illegal,I think.I'm sorry what was your question again? Oh yes...I didn't see anything, sorry.Hey, I just thought of something...you are Watchmen, right? Does that mean that you know anything about fixing Watches,because as I may have mentioned, mineseems a bit off...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 16, 2003)

Forge stands outside the building for a few minutes until he looses all back bone and starts running back to where he left Froud and Yara.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 16, 2003)

"Slow down, slow down," the guard interrogating Froud bellows, and then adds a momentary sigh.  "Well, you claim you've done no wrong, and I see nothing to incriminate you, so we'll let you go."

The other guard seems to be giving a similar speech to Yara.  "Would you like to be escorted home, young lady?" he adds, perhaps a little too hopefully.  Yara gracefully declines, and after taking a few careful moments to place a magical ward about the body, they exit the way they came.

As Yara and Froud take a moment to compose themselves, Forge's stocky shape appears from the shadows on the other side of the river and he makes his way towards his companions.

"Thank Orma you're alright," Yara said as he joined them, a relieved smile not quite displacing her uneasiness of the body that lay a few yards away from them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 16, 2003)

Forge huffs and puffs from the running Gears followed the killer to a building in the Cockscombe district. I know where if you'll follow me officers. Forge is flushed with excitement and looks discheveled.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 17, 2003)

OoC: Argent, the guards have left, but Gears saw them go.  Do you want to go after them, or do something else?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *OoC: Argent, the guards have left, but Gears saw them go.  Do you want to go after them, or do something else? *



Time is of the essence! We need to alert the guards. Forge trotts off to where the guards went. He will send Gears adead to scout for them.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 17, 2003)

Forge and company quickly catch up with the guard, who only pause long enough to collect reinforcements and inform the coroner, a tall spindly man who dresses in black trenchcoat and tophat, that another body awaits his examination.  So it is that half a dozen men set out to Cockscombe, steel bared and faces grim, the son of Ironsong at the front picking out a path back to the wretched place he'd seen the shape flee to.

The dwarf leads them to the rickety tower and after the captain warns the trio to stand back, the squad of men storm the decrepit building.  After a few tense moments and much shouting, the guard emerges from the building, dragging the large limp body that is unmistakably half-orc, bound in chains.

"Caught 'im we did!"  the captain cries triumphantly.  "Likes t'murder the innocent, huh?  Well, hope y'have the stomach for th' axe of justice!  The mighty murderer, laid low!"

Even in the most squalid neighbourhood, people flocked to hear good news.  Forge and Froud could spy many thin, dirty faces peering from the broken windows of their rundown huts.  The faces wore expressions that were a mix of relief, happiness, shock and somewhat strangely - outrage?

There was no time to really register it, as the captain had clasped thick hands on the shoulder of both Forge and Froud.  "Good work," he said approvingly.  "Excellent work.  For now, your ordeal is over and th' reign of terror this miscreant visited on this city is well and over.  May need t' call y' down to the Halls durin' the trial, but that's unlikely.  Right now, you three should just get home.  In fact,"  he decides, motioning to two of his men, "you all deserve an escort.  Hawes, Belden, see these three to their doors!"

"Sir!" the guardsmen replied affirmatively, saluting to the captain.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 22, 2003)

And so Forge, Froud and Yara went home, relieved the long night was now over and feeling just a little safer.

~

The story continues here.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm thinking of multiclassing Forge into Fighter.

A Dwarven Ftr/Mu will be interesting.


----------

